# Eberron ~ Gloria e Flamae Solei ~ Calling Logicsfate



## Bobitron (Feb 11, 2005)

*Gloria e Flamae Solei * 

*“Glory to the Flame Alone”*

_Entering the dimly lit chamber, you duck your heads to avoid the hanging incense burners that dangle from the high ceiling, forming a ring that encircles the room. A circle of light illuminates the center of the chamber, although its source cannot be seen. Your eyes, after adjusting to the hazy darkness, pick out the shadowy outlines of a score of figures on a raised platform ten feet from the circle of light. “Please, move into in the light.” The voice rises out of the dark like a soaring bird, high and clear. You move slowly into the light, bowing in reverence to the shadows, as she continues.  

“You have been called for your reputation as people of faith, with the conviction to do the work of good that others cannot. Each of you brings skills that will serve to eradicate evil wherever it is found. To be chosen is to be honored. The Lodge of Glory does not choose those who are weak or without peerless merit.”

There is a long pause, and another voice continues. This one is nearly opposite the first; deep, ragged, and sounding as though it flows into pools on the floor, like heavy smoke or fog. 

“There are those who would oppose the good that the Lodge would do. We trust you to be respectful of the secret that you have been entrusted with. This opposition may come even from within the Church, where some of the weaker members seek to corrupt and twist the word of the Voice of the Flame. We cannot allow evil to go about its dark plans unobstructed. For too long, the Flame has been weak in its pursuit of good. This ends now.”

A third man speaks, with a voice that carries the weight of decades. “We are the Faithful, those who would work in silence, without greed for personal gain or political leverage. We work outside of the normal hierarchy of the Church, to avoid those inside it who have grown corrupt and unwilling to continue the struggle against the forces that would destroy that which we hold dearest. The Lodge of Glory shall be the rapier that cuts the evil from within the shadows. If the Church will not do this, it falls to us. It falls to you, as our champions.”_ 

*Background:* Formed by Venerable Cardinal Kora Radiante at the height of the inquisition against the were-creatures that stained Khorvaire, the Lodge of Glory is a secret organization buried deep within the hierarchy of the Church of the Silver Flame. Radiante was a zealous opponent of evil, and felt that more needed to be done to combat the influence of the various evils upon the good people of the world. She was strongly supportive of the crusade against were-kind, and was criticized by the other cardinals for her strong prejudices against shifters. Cardinal Radiante was an advocate of the worst aspects of the crusade, seeking the destruction of all forms of were-kind, regardless of history or morality. She formed the Lodge of Glory to further her goals by circumventing the watchful eyes of the Keeper of the Flame, who, towards the end of the conflict, was beginning to steer the Church along a more moderate path. Radiante formed an elite cadre of religious adherents to fight evil, whatever the cost. She felt that the ends justified the means, and that evil must be rooted out, even if that meant sacrifice of individual rights and welfare. The Lodge has been responsible for some of the vilest acts ever committed in the name of the Flame in its pursuit of its goals. They have destroyed entire towns to kill a single creature hiding amongst the population, performed torturous acts upon hundreds of victims, and many other atrocities more suited to the evil they fought than the champions of good they claim to be. Pressure from the Council and the Keeper of the Flame eventually weighed heavy on Radiante, and the Lodge was officially disbanded just before the start of the Last War. Radiante died soon after. The Lodge of Glory no longer exists. All official records of its acts were sealed, and the majority of its members retired, with a few responsible for the most corrupt and vile acts tried in secrecy.

The Council of Cardinals itself has little knowledge of the continued existence of the Lodge of Glory. A group of cardinals calling themselves the Faithful have resurrected the ideals of the Lodge of Glory. They have been slowly recruiting members from within the Church to serve in the Lodge, and preparing its members for action. They call upon the Lodge for issues that require absolute discretion and the complete ignorance of the other cardinals and the Keeper of the Flame. The members of the Faithful have kept their identity hidden from the Council and the members of the Lodge of Glory, and lead from the shadows. When a mission is entrusted to the Lodge, the utmost secrecy is to be upheld. If the members of the Faithful or the Lodge of Glory were to ever be revealed, the group would surely be disbanded once again. 

*Mission:* The Lodge is most often called upon by the Faithful to take on issues which the Keeper of the Flame or even the Council is judged to be ‘weak’ or ‘indecisive’. The Faithful feel that evil must be destroyed regardless of the cost. Common tasks include finding covens of infernalists, packs of were-kind, possessing demons hiding within the population, and acting as a secret inquisition within the Church, seeking out those who attempt to destroy the Church from within. 

*Composition:* The Faithful hunt for potential members of the Lodge within the Church. They look for people who are devout traditionalists, with a faith strong enough to smother evil’s dark flames. A penchant for intrigue and undercover activity is desirable, as well as combat experience and the willingness to take the fight to evil. The Lodge is made up of 48 members at any given time, although the turnover has been brutal. Many of the Lodge’s missions since its resurrection have been dangerous, and the attrition has been extreme. The Faithful are continuously looking for new members to complete the Lodge.

The Lodge is divided into six person factions, which act independently of each other. Two factions have never worked together, as the risk of discovery is regarded as too great. The members of each faction are locked into that faction for life, and are replaced with new recruits rather than veterans from other factions. Each faction effectively functions as an independent cell, with no knowledge of other members or missions.

A faction consists of a leader, known as the Pious. Normally, a second is appointed, named the Seneschal. The Pious is given the right to choose his Seneschal. The other four members are equal in rank, and are known as Purifiers. Factions vary tremendously in their makeup, but most are built around flexibility. A faction lacking an expert in the arcane or stealthy infiltration rarely survives to complete its mission. Each faction normally contains an inquisitor to ensure that the members do not cross the fine line between doing what is necessary to defeat evil, and becoming evil.

*Character Creation:* Members of the Lodge are chosen from the most elite members of the Church of the Silver Flame. I am looking for six characters of ninth level (37,000xp, to give a bit of padding for creation feats and the like). This will be a high-powered campaign. The Faithful only recruits veterans into the Lodge of Glory. Please post a concept first, and develop it further once I approve it. There are certain prestige classes that make obvious sense for this campaign, and that would be very helpful to the sort of missions the companions will be assigned.

Edit: I checked out those prestige classes I was considering, and the ones that fit perfectly are the Shadowbane Inquisitor and  the Shadowbane Stalker from _The Complete Adventurer_, the Exorcist of the Silver Flame (obviously) from the _Eberron Campaign Setting_, and the Church Inquisitor from _The Complete Divine_.

Edit: Use a 32 point buy, as described on page 169 of the DMG. The characters will be of ninth level (37,000xp). Humans only, please, I want to highlight the intolerant nature of the Lodge. I am using the gestalt character variant from _Unearthed Arcana_ to highlight the 'special' nature of the characters. If anyone is not aware of the gestalt rules, let me know and I will expand on them. Take 75% of all rolls for hit points. Each character gets 36,000 gp in equipment and magical items. The Faithful have vast resources to help, so don't worry about spending large amounts of funds on consumables, such as healing potions and scrolls. The faction will be given a budget each mission. It would be great if each of the prestige classes mentioned above were taken by a party member, but I won't require it if nobody is interested. If there is another prestige class not found in the _DMG, Eberron Campaign Setting, The Complete Divine, or the The Complete Adventurer_, email it to me at the addresses posted below for approval.

One of the things I love about the Eberron setting is the way it treats alignment. I will treat alignment in a somewhat ambiguous manner in this campaign. The characters will be called on as judge, jury, and executioner, and a certain degree of moral ‘looseness’ will be needed. I am looking for characters with a sense of morality and zeal that embody the ideals that Radiante portrayed. Anyone without the conviction to carry out the will of the Faithful would probably not have been approached to join the Lodge. For example, a Lawful Good paladin who kills a helpless criminal rather than seek a court of justice would risk punishment and loss of his paladinhood in another campaign. In this campaign, the same action would be perfectly acceptable, if it furthered the goals of the mission.

Players: 
Pious~ Elohim by Ferrix
Seneschal~ Lhulan Ceth by GreatLemur
Purifier~ Andeus Kilishar by tyrlaan
Purifier~ Ivan Kurgoth by LogicsFate
Purifier~ Dathen Trament, NPC, to be replaced by taitzu52 
Purifier~ Agral Orte by Someone


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 11, 2005)

Oooo zealousness! Yay!

A question for you, are there normally specific archetypes that fall to the Pious, Seneschal and Purifiers?  That is, are Pious usually clerics, wizards or something like that, Purifiers are fighters and rogues, what say you?


----------



## tyrlaan (Feb 11, 2005)

Here’s my ‘pitch’: 
A changeling who grew up in a large city. Parents were criminals, as is typical for changelings, but for some reason he never seemed to feel any passion in following his parent’s footsteps. One day, one of his parents is caught for some criminal act and killed, probably by someone from the Church of the Silver Flame. Instead of feeling remorse for the parent’s death (or a thirst for vengeance for that matter), he instead keeps hearing the words uttered by the one who caught his parent and comes to the realization that he is an abomination, as are (or were) his parents. He realizes he can never rid himself of his inherent sinned existence, but he decides to dedicate himself to the cause of the purification of the world around him as penance for his nature. He devotes himself to a monastic order of the Church of the Silver Flame, deliberately seeking the rigor and structure of the life of a monk to aid him in controlling his flawed nature. Devoted utterly to the Silver Flame (it is the only reason he sees value in his existence at this point), it takes no significant leap to see that he would be willing to do anything for the Church.

Let me know if this is an acceptable concept and if/when you want me to work up more details.


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 12, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Oooo zealousness! Yay!
> 
> A question for you, are there normally specific archetypes that fall to the Pious, Seneschal and Purifiers?  That is, are Pious usually clerics, wizards or something like that, Purifiers are fighters and rogues, what say you?




Nope. No requirements for each spot. I might require at least one level of cleric for each character, but I'm not sure about that. I might end up just appointing one character the leader and let him/her pick the Seneschal, but I haven't decided.


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 12, 2005)

tyrlaan said:
			
		

> Let me know if this is an acceptable concept and if/when you want me to work up more details.




It's a great concept, but I think that I will restrict the characters to human only. I apologize, I should have mentioned that above. I want to highlight the intolerance of the Faithful, and it is doubtful they would allow a changeling. I would consider a warforged, created just for this purpose, but any other race other than human is out. I do like your work, so we will keep it handy.


----------



## tyrlaan (Feb 12, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> It's a great concept, but I think that I will restrict the characters to human only. I apologize, I should have mentioned that above. I want to highlight the intolerance of the Faithful, and it is doubtful they would allow a changeling. I would consider a warforged, created just for this purpose, but any other race other than human is out. I do like your work, so we will keep it handy.




Bummer, I was thinking "the church would have a master of disguise at their disposal. How awesome would that be??"

Well, I could probably mold this concept easily enough to fit a human. Instead of actually physically fitting the abomination bill, it would be all in his head. Raised by crooks, he feels as if evil is within his very blood and that he must devote himself to the monastic order and the Church to serve penance for the evil within him. One difference with him being human would be that he would believe that his work for the monastic order/Church could actually lead to his salvation. Arguably, this would make him even more utterly devoted to the Church than the changeling concept would be.


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 12, 2005)

tyrlaan said:
			
		

> Well, I could probably mold this concept easily enough to fit a human.




That will be great. The faction could certainly use someone with a more criminal background. If you could expand the background a bit to allow for a bunch of rouge levels, that would be perfect. There's a prestige class in Complete Adventurer I would consider for a stealthly "fighter of evil" type, I'll check it out tomorrow.


----------



## GreatLemur (Feb 12, 2005)

Man, this does sound interesting. I've been wanting to play an Eberron game for a while, now, and this is so fantastically far afield of standard fantasy fare--even by Eberron standards--that I'd love a place in it.

I'm afraid I don't know the setting as well as I ought to at the moment, but right now I'm imagining a smart, social-skill-focused Rogue-type who's been serving a sort of Internal Affairs kind of role in the Church before being contacted by the Lodge (i.e., some high-ups would send him from parish to parish to make friends with the priesthood and layfolk alike, and then report of signs of corruption or heresy). This might, of course, be a reason for the other members of his Loge cell to distrust him.

I keep wanting to make his background that of a street-tough orphan who'd pick pockets and get in knife fights while on the streets, but turn into a backstabbing snitch and suck-up whenever he's taken in by social services, until he finally played the goody-two-shoes well enough that some city official sponsored him for the priesthood. But He wouldn't be some thief-at-heart priest of opportunity, merely the sort of guy who wholeheartedly goes along with whatever power structure he's part of, be it a gang, an orphanage, or the Church of the Silver Flame.

Orphans are a bit on the cliche side, though, so I could ditch that. Maybe his dirt-poor parents are still out there, and remain the only people in the world he's truly genuine with.

EDIT: Damn, beaten to the rogue-with-criminal-background bit.  Maybe I should go for that Church-made warforged bit, instead.  That does sound interesting.


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 12, 2005)

GreatLemur said:
			
		

> EDIT: Damn, beaten to the rogue-with-criminal-background bit.  Maybe I should go for that Church-made warforged bit, instead.  That does sound interesting.




Don't worry too much about overlapping roles. I expect there will plenty of room for multiclassing and prestige classes.

The warforged will be slick, though. I have a picture of a Ironborn paladin from one of Monte Cook's books (Book of Iron Might?) that fits perfectly. I hope it's OK to post a small, low quality scan here.


----------



## tyrlaan (Feb 12, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> That will be great. The faction could certainly use someone with a more criminal background. If you could expand the background a bit to allow for a bunch of rouge levels, that would be perfect. There's a prestige class in Complete Adventurer I would consider for a stealthly "fighter of evil" type, I'll check it out tomorrow.




I was totally thinking a monk/rogue mix for this guy. I pored through Complete Adventurer, and there are a few that could be interesting, but they all would stunt my monk progression ability. On the other hand, I found another PrC that might be a cool/interesting fit. The kensai from Complete Warrior. The whole concept behind the class is they devote themselves to a master or an ideal (like, say, the Church of the Silver Flame). What do you think?


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 12, 2005)

tyrlaan said:
			
		

> The whole concept behind the class is they devote themselves to a master or an ideal (like, say, the Church of the Silver Flame). What do you think?




I don't have that book, but if you think it will fit the campaign, feel free to plan on that. Just keep the 'feel' in mind, I don't want anything that goes against the general concept. If you could email me the prestige class, that would be great.

Bobitron @ att.net and Robert_Sennick @ Bose.com (no spaces). Please send any emails to both accounts.


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 12, 2005)

Added the prestige classes I want in the party in the first post. If I could get one from each of those classes, that would be great. The Church Inquisitor's _Force Shapechange_ ability (gained at 6th level) could be of particular use in some of the faction's missions.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 12, 2005)

I would definately like to throw my hat into the ring for this game, as I had to drop out of Darkmaster's Eberron game and have been kicking myself for it ever since it happened.

My concept it for a character just being brought into this aspect of the church, so he would definately be a Purifier at this point. I am thinking either a LN fighter or ranger who has no problem with the shades of gray that come from his chosen path. If a fighter, I see him as being along the lines of Clint Eastwood's character in Unforgiven. He has to support his two children the best he can, and for the time being, working for the church is the only path he feels he has. 

Armed with twin sickles, as he no longer has the weapons he had when he was an adventurer, he looks at each mission as a means to an end and writes his sister every chance he has to let his kids know he is thinking of them, even though in his letters, he hides the truth of what he does from them as best he can.

Does it sound too cliched?


----------



## tyrlaan (Feb 12, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> If you could email me the prestige class, that would be great.




It's in e-transit.


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 12, 2005)

tyrlaan said:
			
		

> It's in e-transit.




Got it. That looks OK to me. I'm still trying to get a good handle on what level I want everyone to start at, hopefully I will have some more of the particulars figured tomorrow.


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 12, 2005)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Does it sound too cliched?




Not at all! However, keep in mind that the Faithful recruit from within the Church only, so anyone in the party would need a long-standing membership in the Church. Maybe he was called out of retirement, to use your Unforgiven reference? A bounty hunter-type character would be useful.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 12, 2005)

I could more than likely convert the fighter concept into a Ranger one without too much trouble, sticking to the Twin fighting concept over the archer path. Is the family concept going to be too specific for you to work in? If so, I can always have that his family was killed, either by illness or bad luck, and that is what prompted him to return to the church, and to a life he thought he had left behind, before his wife cured him from the wicked path he used to walk...


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 12, 2005)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Is the family concept going to be too specific for you to work in?




Not at all. Sounds fine to me. Just keep him strongly biased towards the religous aspect of things, and we'll be fine.

Remember, The Silver Flame's chosen weapon is the longbow, folks. I want to see some bow-slinging holy action  

After considering this overnight, I think I will require a minimum of one cleric level for each character. I don't care when it is taken in each character's career, so long as they take at least one level. Also, I have decided on 9th level, which should allow for some pretty flexible characters. Feel free to mix up your classes to make some resourceful builds. I added some more creation info in the first post.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 12, 2005)

Bobitron: Ding...you have mail...


----------



## tyrlaan (Feb 12, 2005)

So, do I need to take the Monastic Training feat?


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 12, 2005)

tyrlaan said:
			
		

> So, do I need to take the Monastic Training feat?




Since we are using the gestalt rules, I don't feel it is needed. If you want to take monk/cleric, transition to monk/fighter, then to monk/kensai once you have the prerequisites, I don't have a problem with that. 

I assume you going to use your fists as your signature weapon?


----------



## tyrlaan (Feb 12, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Since we are using the gestalt rules, I don't feel it is needed. If you want to take monk/cleric, transition to monk/fighter, then to monk/kensai once you have the prerequisites, I don't have a problem with that.
> 
> I assume you going to use your fists as your signature weapon?




Actually, I was going to go monk/rogue instead of monk/fighter. Also, since I'll have some cleric, I could technically also pick up some shadowbane stalker - not entirely sure yet, and if that's too much I can skip it. 

And yes, a lovely pair of fists for signature weapon. Incidentally, it will cost me XP to boost them, so how much XP do we have? Just enough to be 9th?


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 12, 2005)

tyrlaan said:
			
		

> Actually, I was going to go monk/rogue instead of monk/fighter. Also, since I'll have some cleric, I could technically also pick up some shadowbane stalker - not entirely sure yet, and if that's too much I can skip it.
> 
> And yes, a lovely pair of fists for signature weapon. Incidentally, it will cost me XP to boost them, so how much XP do we have? Just enough to be 9th?




That sounds great. Don't worry about the XP. The same applies to characters who want to create scrolls and such, we can assume they were made previously.


----------



## GreatLemur (Feb 12, 2005)

Okay, I've got two possible human concepts now, and one warforged concept coming later. I've gotta run out to a comic book convention in a minute, so that'll probably take until much later tonight to show up.



*Lhulan Ceth, the Reformed*

Lhulan Ceth was born in Sigilstar in Thrane, just one of too many children for his parents to support. He spent his days avoiding school and his nights seeking ever more dangerous and forbidden amusements in the ciy streets. He joined a gang before he was 13, committed murder before he was 16, and became incarcerated before he was 18.

Oddly, he became a model prisoner. The authorities were now the strongest force in his life, just as his local gang had once been, and so he gave over his allegiance to them wholeheartedly. In Thrane, of course, this also meant giving over his allegiance to the Church of the Silver Flame.

Lhulan was bright, talented, and a useful snitch on everyone else in the prison, so the Church began to take interest in him. Eventually, his early release was arranged, and he obediently entered training as a templar of the Flame.

He was placed under the authority of a Cardinal who also supported the Lodge of Glory, and gradually proved himself both eminently capable and obedient to the letter of the law, even to the point of reporting to the Cardinal on the errors and heterodoxies of his equals and immediate superiors.

Gradually, he was employed for ever more sensitive and internal matters, until it was decided that he was fit for service in the Lodge itself.



*Lhulan Ceth, the Scholar*

Lhulan Ceth was born the first son of an educated, upper-middle class family in Aundair. An intelligent but essentially aimless youth, he went to university as was expected of him, and discovered an interest in history and theology. In the course of his studies, he journeyed to Thrane and eventually Flamekeep itself, researching the times of Tira Miron and the spread of her new faith across a land which once revered the Sovereign Host. Lhulan himself had been raised to observe the older pantheon, but although he never felt any special connection to it, the rapid conversion of an entire nation away from the predominant faith of Khorvaire seemed almost unbelievable to him.

It was through these inquiries that Lhulan learned of the threats that the Church had been formed to combat, many of which were still as alive in his day as in those of Tira Miron. And the more he learned, the more he began to feel that the Silver Flame burned in him as it did in the people of Thrane. The world was a dark place full of ancient terrors, and the Flame was vital to light a place for frail, mortal humanity in it.

Lhulan Ceth, burning with the zeal of the converted, quit school and joined the Church of the Silver Flame. While officially a friar, he was employed by the church not for missionary work, but for the same research that had brought him to Thrane: He became an expert on church history and relics, and they sent him all over the nation--and occasionally beyond--recovering knowledge and artifacts lost in the War.

At times, Brother Lhulan was unsettled by what he saw. In some parishes, the Church's representatives had become lax, permissive, even corrupt or heretical. He reported quietly and promptly to his immediate superiors on every infraction he found evidence of. Those superiors found this good. He was never officially made any kind of inquisitor, but he was increasingly assigned to areas of less historical significance, and more suspected malfeasance.

This practice nearly cost him his life. Eventually, Brother Lhulan discovered a deep infestation of one parish by agents of the the Lords of Dust . . . and they discovered him. He was ambushed by a squad of hired blades, but while he nearly died, he managed to dispatch them by himself.

Then the Lodge of Glory took an interest in him.


----------



## tyrlaan (Feb 12, 2005)

Okay, I'm working on him. I have a couple feats in mind that are from other books let me know if these are okay. One is Staggering Strike from Complete Adventurer, the other is in Complete Arcane and Complete Divine, so here it is:

*Practised Spellcaster*
_Prerequisite:_ Spellcraft 4 ranks
_Benefit:_ Your caster level for the chosen spellcasting class increases by +4. This can't increase your caster level beyond your HD. However, if you can't benefit from the full bonus immediately, if you later gain noncaster-level HD you may be able to apply the rest of the bonus.
A character with two or more spellcasting classes must choose which class gains the feat's effect. 
This does not affect your spells per day or spells known. It only increases your caster level, which would help you penetrate SR and increase the duration and other effects of your spells. 
_Special:_ You may select this feat multiple times. Each time you choose it, you must apply it to a different spellcasting class.


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 12, 2005)

GreatLemur said:
			
		

> Okay, I've got two possible human concepts now, and one warforged concept coming later.




Great work! Either would fit well.


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 12, 2005)

tyrlaan said:
			
		

> Okay, I'm working on him. I have a couple feats in mind that are from other books let me know if these are okay.



 No problem, those look fine.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 12, 2005)

Okay, here is the concept I have so far for an inquisitor, but if someone else wants that role, I could switch him to a Consecrated Harrior just as easily.

*Dathen "The Masked Judge"*

Within the ranks of the Silver Flame there is a sect of clergymen whose mission is to keep the purity of the faith intact, even if it means using the blessings of the Silver Flame to strike down those who claim to follow its tenets and beliefs. Called the Judges of the Flame, these priests and priestesses often live a  lonely and dangerous life, as when a Judge arrives, it is very rarely seen as a good thing. 

Dathen Trament joined the ranks of the Silver Flame to escape from his past, as the young man was wanted for the murder of a merchant's son who had Dathen caught raping his sister. While it was clearly an act of defense on his part, Dathen knew that no magistrate would listen to the bastard offsprings of a tavern wench.

Dathen took to the martial training easily and when the church began sharpening his mind as well as his sword, Dathen felt truly at home for the first time in his life. For six years, Dathen travelled where the church sent him, often volunteering for assignments that many higher ranking priests considered too dangerous for him, but each time a bruised and bloodied Dathen would return and as soon as his body would allow it, sometimes just barely, Dathen would volunteer again.

Rising to the rank of Captain, Dathen was given a "resting" assignment aboard the mobile town of Argonth. After he arrived and checked aboard, Dathen tried to enjoy the duty for what it was, but downtime was not a concept Dathen understood well, but after three months Dathen's life changed. During a chance meeting when taking on stores, Dathen met a weaver woman and with a timidness he had not felt in all of his years, Dathen asked if he could write her from time to time, and when she said yes Dathen grinned like a young child.

Dathen continued to write and visit her over the course of the year that followed and soon their relationship became more than platonic. While the church did not restrict their followers from starting a family, Dathen knew that the timing was wrong but he could not stop how he felt and was married to Breanna the following year.

Asking to be transferred to New Cyre to help establish the church's presence there, Dathen's request was approved and he moved his wife, who was now with child, with him. It was a move that would change his life forever...

Shortly after arriving in New Cyre, Breanna gave birth to twins girls and for a moment, Dathen's life was everything he had dreamed it would be. However, his happiness was short lived as he began to notice that not all was right within New Cyre's walls. Investigating a series of brutal deaths, Dathen began to realize that the killers were members of his sect. Rushing home, Dathen discovered that his wife had been slain and his children taken from their crib, and in a rage rushed to the barracks of the church, and into the Mockery's waiting trap.

When the sun rose the next morning, the Silver Flame garrison was a grisly site. The once gleaming walls were covered in dark crimson streaks and the smell of death was heavy in the air. When the town militia did enter the building, they discovered Dathen, who was more dead than alive clutching his slain children close to him and speaking softly to them in his delerium. It would be the last time that Dathen would ever show emotion again...

When he regained his senses, Dathen was reaboard Argonth and while they could heal most of the damage to Dathen's body, his spirit was another matter. Dathen was recalled to Sharn and after giving a full report of the events which had transpired, the Church offered Dathen a position with the Judges of the Flame, as his desire for revenge still burned brightly.

Ten years later after accepting the position, Dathen has travelled to nearly every corner of the world in service to the church. He has killed men, women and children in his travels and his coldness has earned him both respect and fear by the church. He has taken to wearing an elvish death mask that he acquired on his travels, and although there are rumors as to where he got it, none have been brave enough to ask the deadly priest.


----------



## Mithran (Feb 12, 2005)

This game look's interesting but I don't have the Ebberon books. 
If we can work around that somehow I think I'd like to play a wizard. (which I don't think we have yet?.)


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 13, 2005)

Elohim was born into the Church, in the sense that his youngest memory is of attending prayer.  He is the orphan son of a devout priestess of the Silver Flame who died during childbirth.  His father was never known, and in some ways that sullied the devotion of the priestess, but the truth which the mother did not even know was that Elohim was the result of a cunning plan by the Lodge to birth a child of celestial blood which they could control.   Having since been raised as a child of the Church, he knows only reverence and devotion, his teachings guided behind the scenes by the Lodge for the cultivation of a true zealot.

------------

So That's the idea I have, however, I was wondering what your opinion of the half-celestial template would be as it would be really fitting for the idea I had.  Also using the Gestalt rules, it's a bit of a big hit to take the Level Adjustment fully, if you even would want to allow the half-celestial, the general procedures I've seen for LA and Gestalt is to either halve the level adjustment, or to allow it to take up one side of the gestalt mix.

Just an idea I had.  If the half-celestial doesn't fly, I'll just end up going fighter-cleric-exorcist of the sacred flame


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 13, 2005)

Mithran said:
			
		

> This game look's interesting but I don't have the Ebberon books.
> If we can work around that somehow I think I'd like to play a wizard. (which I don't think we have yet?.)




Mithran, I appreciate your interest, but I think I want players with the Eberron book.


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 13, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> If the half-celestial doesn't fly, I'll just end up going fighter-cleric-exorcist of the sacred flame




Your heart is in the right place, but I want to stick with only humans, with the only exception being the warforged I mentioned. I do like the idea of celestial blood. Maybe you could work it into the concept without using the full template? Maybe the 'breeding' didn't work out as well as planned, and he was turned over to the care of one of the Faithful. A bit of 'Hunchback of Notre Dame', but without the deformity


----------



## Mithran (Feb 13, 2005)

Sure I understand.


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 13, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Your heart is in the right place, but I want to stick with only humans, with the only exception being the warforged I mentioned. I do like the idea of celestial blood. Maybe you could work it into the concept without using the full template? Maybe the 'breeding' didn't work out as well as planned, and he was turned over to the care of one of the Faithful. A bit of 'Hunchback of Notre Dame', but without the deformity




Cool with me, I was just thinking crazy zealous genius style and figured they'd try to breed a super soldier or something like that.  Heheh..


----------



## LogicsFate (Feb 13, 2005)

I have 2 possible concepts (story deficient for now) if there’s still room



A ranged rogue/fighter/order of the bow initiate. He's a one enemy, one arrow kind of guy who killed his own rogue father and was disowned by his cleric mother. He has vowed to destroy evil and its sympathizers.



A church inquisitor raised directly by the church who has slowly been becoming more proactive and more zealous and more destructive in the fight against evil.

Ill make both till its decided if I could just find my complete divine, it’s in my house somewhere and ill be looking for it


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 13, 2005)

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> I have 2 possible concepts(story deficeit for now) if theres still room.




You make #5, by my calculations. Both those concepts are fine. It would be pretty easy to merge them into one, actually. Expand it out once you get Complete Divine and have some more time to think about it.


----------



## LogicsFate (Feb 13, 2005)

Good point! But the inquisitor is looking unlikely, I recently moved and a few books of mine are AWOL right now that being one of them. Unless I can find the info somewhere that’s going to be out (I can’t even remember what it does)


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 13, 2005)

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> Good point! But the incuistor is looking unlikly, I recently moved and afew books of mine are AWOL right now that being one of them. Unless i can find the info somewhere thats going to be out (I cant even remember what it does)




Well, we have one inquisitor, and although I don't mind another 2 or 3, we can get by with one. Do you have the Complete Adventurer? The Shadowbane Stalker would work great. If you don't, just stick with the normal classes. Remember to take at least one level of cleric in the mix somewhere.


----------



## LogicsFate (Feb 13, 2005)

Don’t have complete adventurer so Ill just stick to what I have/can find

At least one level of cleric? Fits perfectly

But one last thing...




> Take 75% of all rolls for hit points.





Could you elaborate on that?

'My Character will be posted by the end of the day!


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 13, 2005)

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> Could you elaborate on that?




Sure. Instead of rolling for hit points, take 3/4 of the maximum on each die.

d4~3
d6~4.5
d8~6
d10~7.5
d12~9

Add up the total with adjustments as normal. Any fractions after the total round down.


----------



## GreatLemur (Feb 13, 2005)

Pardon my absence, folks. That convention I mentioned--which turned out to be a sci-fi con, rather than a comics one--ended up keeping me overnight, due to transportation failures and general retardedness.

Anyway, here's my warforged concept.*Arvim, the Replacement*

When Eimar Othantin, greatest Paladin of the modern Lodge of Glory, finally fell in combat with a nest of wererats, his faction decided that the only was to replace their sudden vacuum left by his great martial power would be to create his replacement themselves. A Church-made warforged could be guaranteed loyal to the cause of the Lodge, and could grow to fill Brother Eimar's role faster than any of the human prospects they saw available at the moment. And thus was Arvim, first of the Flameforged, born.

Arvim's construction was cosmetically different from other warforged, if functionally the same. Eimar Othantin's mithral armor was used in the construction of Arvim's outer shell, giving the new being the appearance of a man in silvery plate mail, rather than that of a traditional Cyre warforged. Personal development has lead the construct to have his own appearance modified further, adding a beatific human face, wrought in silver, underneath his helmet.

This alteration might be seen as vanity, but Arvim considers it a statement of his own fundamental differences from other warforged, and his acknowledgement of human primacy. He also strives to learn more about and live up to the memory of his predecessor, Brother Eimar, although he in no way considers himself to an heir to the paladin, or worthy of such an honor.

He has a strong--if naive and largely book-taught--sense of justice, and might be prone to criticize some of the Lodge's more extreme activities, but his inherent submission to his human, Flame-ordained masters prevents him from truly dissenting.​So gestalt classes, huh? That adds an interesting wrinkle. I'll have to doa lot of thinking about potential character builds. Nine gestalt levels is a whole lot of power to work with...

Since we seem to be getting plenty of ex-criminal background already, my "Lhulan Ceth, the Reformed" bit can probably be ruled out. But Lhulan the _Scholar_--probably skewed towards being more of a spellcaster and less of a Rogue than I thought--and that warforged concept are in the running. I'll try putting some numbers together and see where I end up.



			
				Bobitron said:
			
		

> I do like the idea of celestial blood. Maybe you could work it into the concept without using the full template? Maybe the 'breeding' didn't work out as well as planned, and he was turned over to the care of one of the Faithful. A bit of 'Hunchback of Notre Dame', but without the deformity



God damn, I think I like the way you think.  But I'd actually go further and throw in the deformity, too.


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 13, 2005)

Bobitron, I was thinking of taking the Crafts Magic Arms and Armor or the Craft Wondrous Items feat, and was wondering about XP.

Someone was playing a Kensai, and I looked at the amount of XP a 4th level Kensai could have spent to improve his weapon, which is 640xp.  Is that a good rough estimate for figuring the maximum?


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 13, 2005)

GreatLemur said:
			
		

> Since we seem to be getting plenty of ex-criminal background already, my "Lhulan Ceth, the Reformed" bit can probably be ruled out. But Lhulan the _Scholar_--probably skewed towards being more of a spellcaster and less of a Rogue than I thought--and that warforged concept are in the running. I'll try putting some numbers together and see where I end up.




Sounds great. Feel free to post ramblings here, I'll be happy to work through it with you.


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 13, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Bobitron, I was thinking of taking the Crafts Magic Arms and Armor or the Craft Wondrous Items feat, and was wondering about XP.
> 
> Someone was playing a Kensai, and I looked at the amount of XP a 4th level Kensai could have spent to improve his weapon, which is 640xp.  Is that a good rough estimate for figuring the maximum?




I was thinking about this some more, and came up with a number.

Everyone has 37,000 XP, which is enough to hit 9th level plus 1000 extra. Either spend it on creation (or improvement, Mr. Kensai) or leave it as normal. If you want to spend more than 1000, feel free, just keep in mind you will be slightly behind the rest of the party.


----------



## GreatLemur (Feb 14, 2005)

Are you going with the standard 4 domains for the Silver Flame (Good, Law, Protection, Exorcism)?  I only ask because the alignment domains have always been boring, and I don't even know where the Exorcism domain is from.  Since there are so many of us, all with at least one level of Cleric, might it be possible that the different chapters of the Church the PCs came from teach a wider array of domains?


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 14, 2005)

Since there does seem to be alot of interest in the Church Inquisitor role, I can alter my history somewhat to that of a Consecrated Harrier. It really won't be that much of a change, but it will allow for a bit more diversity among the ranks.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 14, 2005)

Domains: I think we should stick with the standard domains, unless you can come up with a good reason in your history to have something different.

Inquisitor/Harrier: As long as one party member is a 6th level Inquisitor, I don't mind a harrier or something else. Work it out between yourselves.


----------



## LogicsFate (Feb 14, 2005)

Whoa, if you talking about me, fear not I'm lost on where to find my "complete" books 'cept warrior and i cant do a class i dont know


----------



## LogicsFate (Feb 14, 2005)

Would paladin be an exeptable substitue for those clerics class levels?


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 14, 2005)

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> Would paladin be an exeptable substitue for those clerics class levels?



Nope. One level of Cleric. Since we are using gestalt, that's a pretty easy requirement to fill. Don't be concerned about the advanced classes, everyone will be able to fill the roles just fine. What are you considering right now?


----------



## tyrlaan (Feb 14, 2005)

Should we be from a specific place, like Sharn, or can we be from anywhere? I could likely tie my background to any city.


----------



## LogicsFate (Feb 14, 2005)

*Ivan Kurgoth*

(Summary)

Rogan Kurgoth and Belle Anstalla were two adveturers who had gone there whole careers without getting killed. Facing death over and over togeather made them unseprable, despite there different views on the world. Now they have retired to live in luxury in a small town and to raise a child of their own, the one they would name Ivan.

As Ivan grew he learn two very sepperate lessons. People are sheep take them for what you can. People are weak so the strong must protect them. Whatever you want is there for the taking. Want little and youll always have enough. Kidnapping is a morally grey area if you do it right. There is nothing worse than harming anouther. It's the best way to get what you want. The church is always their if you need help. Yeah their bigger sheep than the rest. Healing is the most cherished ability. Look,son it's easy sneakstabgrab now you try.

Taking the visiousness, rogue skills, and uncaring demeanor from his father and the love for the church, clerical skills and the disapproval of evil from his mother, Ivan formed his own ideas conforming to his mildly twisted views on morality.

On his seventeenth birth day he left for the church, and was easily accepted due to his eagerness and previous knowledge. Not long thereafter found his true calling, pallidanship and the art of conflict. It was apon training and learning the martial weapons that Ivan finally decided the weapon he would use to bring the light of the enternal flame to the shadowsThe weapon embolized on his holy symbol. The arrow.

For some time after he did mission after mission for the church, dredging evil out of every corner and exposing it to the light. Spending all free time attempting to improve the mastery of the weapon he now holds dear. Going so far as to join the Order of the Bow Iniatiate. From their training he experienced little of the zin they preach but took But rather pushed hard at the precision, and dicipline aspects. Despite the time spent training with the order Ivan never lost his focus on the true goal.


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 14, 2005)

tyrlaan said:
			
		

> Should we be from a specific place, like Sharn, or can we be from anywhere? I could likely tie my background to any city.



Nope, I'm not to picky. I would prefer if everyone had ties to Thrane, as the Faithful are based in Flamekeep, as is your base of operations.


----------



## Dyne (Feb 14, 2005)

What if one has never played in Eberron before?


----------



## Someone (Feb 14, 2005)

I could be interested, if you allow another player. I´m thinking on taking the order of the bow initiate (cleric/fighter at first, then cleric/initiate). Note that the church of the silver flame favors archery, and the prestige class itself has religious overtones.

edit: The order of the bow initiate is in Complete Warrior. I´ll send you the prestige class, and the feats from that book if you need them.


----------



## Someone (Feb 14, 2005)

*Agral Orte*

Son of a wealthy merchant stablished in Taliost near the end of the war, Agral soon rejected the ways of his family, turning instead to the fait of the Silver Flame. He spent most of his time listening to the teachings of a veteran of the Last War turned priest –an ex member of an archery company that also taught Aglar to use the longbow. Soon it was evident that the young boy was exceptionally devoted to his faith, and took the practice of his deity´s chosen weapon as a way to connect with the silver flame, each arrow a prayer to the truth. 

He was eventually ordained, and left as a missionary, carrying the arrows of the church across all Khorvaire. The travels have hardened his spirit and resolution, being caught in several situations where he had to choose the lesser of two evils. 

Once, he identified a demon possesing the leader of a small community. Moved by the pleas of the man´s daughter, he tried to exorcise the beast, but he failed and the fiend succeeded in corrupting the community. In the resulting conflict, many people died –including the leader´s young daughter. Since that, he promised himself to not hesitate again and always act decisively, even if that means doing a lesser evil.

Agar is a powerful priest, and an able fighter. Guided by his faith and intuition, his arrows have killed many evil creatures and wrongdoers. He´s not so subtle when it comes to intrigue and sneakiness, but his combat prowess and spells are a welcome addition.


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 14, 2005)

Dyne said:
			
		

> What if one has never played in Eberron before?




Thanks for the interest, Dyne, but with Someone's concept, we're full. I'll sign both you and Mithran up as alternates, but I really would like to have players with the Eberron book.


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 14, 2005)

Someone said:
			
		

> I could be interested, if you allow another player. I´m thinking on taking the order of the bow initiate (cleric/fighter at first, then cleric/initiate). Note that the church of the silver flame favors archery, and the prestige class itself has religious overtones.
> 
> edit: The order of the bow initiate is in Complete Warrior. I´ll send you the prestige class, and the feats from that book if you need them.




You're in, Someone. I would appreciate if you could send that, my email addresses are listed in a post above.

That's all for recruitment! We've got some great concepts. If everyone can start getting characters fleshed out, I hope to start next Saturday, Feb. 19th.


----------



## LogicsFate (Feb 14, 2005)

Has anyone taken exorcist of the silver flame yet? If not I might be interested in it. Same general story


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 14, 2005)

The Confrontation line of miniatures has some examples that fit the feel of this campaign perfectly. Here's some examples, along with some Reaper minis that fit as well.


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 14, 2005)

more...


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 14, 2005)

...


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 14, 2005)

I am seriously considering adding firearms to the campaign. The other thing I am considering trying is the damage reduction rules for armor put forth in Unearthed Arcana.

How do you folks feel about those? I don't want to institute something the majority of the players are against.


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 14, 2005)

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> Has anyone taken exorsist of the silver flame yet? If not i might be interested in it. Same genral story




I've got a Fighter/Cleric with Exorcist of the Silver Flame... just have to get his equipment all set.


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 14, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> I am seriously considering adding firearms to the campaign. The other thing I am considering trying is the damage reduction rules for armor put forth in Unearthed Arcana.
> 
> How do you folks feel about those? I don't want to institute something the majority of the players are against.




Well, firearms can be fun, but since I think most of us are already mid-way character development, you won't see a large focus on them.  It's sort of funny too, I cause I think with slight modification to the Order of the Bow Initiate could make a fun rifleman class that would be fun to play.

The DR rules for armor are pretty good, although I find that they go well with the class defense bonus rules.

Also, some feat questions:

Item Familiar (UA)

Divine Might (CW); Str 13, Turn/Rebuke Undead, Power Attack: Use a Turn Undead attempt to add a bonus equal to your Charisma modifier to your damage for one full round.

Divine Shield (CW); Turn/Rebuke Undead, Shield Proficiency: Use a Turn Undead attempt to grant your shield an AC bonus equal to your Charisma modifier.  Lasts for a number of rounds equal to half your character level.

Extra Smiting (CW); Smite ability, BAB +4: Gain 2 Extra Smite Attempts per day


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 14, 2005)

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> Has anyone taken exorsist of the silver flame yet? If not i might be interested in it. Same genral story




I don't mind multiple exorcists, so feel free to play one if you like.


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 14, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Well, firearms can be fun, but...




I hear you there, Ferrix. 



			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> Also, some feat questions:




Those feats are all fine.


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 14, 2005)

If everyone could post a final character build (just classes/levels, I don't need details beyond that yet), I would appreciate it. I want to narrow down exactly who's who.


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 14, 2005)

Lawful Good Human Fighter-Cleric 5/Exorcist of the Silver Flame-Cleric 1/Fighter-Exorcist of the Silver Flame 2/Exorcist of the Silver Flame-Cleric 1

In order of what's taken, the reason for switching between Fighter and Cleric when taking Exorcist levels is to keep my caster level at maximum.


----------



## LogicsFate (Feb 14, 2005)

1 ...  cleric/rogue
2-5.  paladin/rouge
6 and on ... Exorcist Of the Silver Flame/paladin and rogue revolving (using the feat from complete divine for the free multiclassing bettween rouge and paladin)

MC Longbow as weapon

I might be missing something if theres any problems Ill fix it


----------



## LogicsFate (Feb 14, 2005)

*Not divine excuse me*

I meant the shadow bane feat from complete adventurer


----------



## Someone (Feb 14, 2005)

levels 1-5: cleric/fighter. Levels 6-9: cleric/order of the bow initiate.

I´m sending the pages from Complete Warrior with the prestige class and a couple feats I´d like to get from it.


----------



## tyrlaan (Feb 14, 2005)

Here's a write up of my character. Most of the mechanics stuff is complete. I need to write up a full-blown background and whatnot. 




```
[B]Name:[/B] Andeus Kilishar
[B]Class:[/B] Monk 9/Rogue 4/Cleric 1/Shadowbane Stalker 2/Kensai 2
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Region:[/B] Thrane
[B]Alignment:[/B] Lawful Good
[B]Deity:[/B] Silver Flame

[B]Str:[/B] 18 +4 ( 6p.       +4 item)     [B]Level:[/B] 9           [B]XP:[/B] 36,808/45,000
[B]Dex:[/B] 18 +4 (10p.       +2 item)     [B]BAB:[/B] +6            [B]HP:[/B] 59 (7d8+2d10+0)
[B]Con:[/B] 10 +0 ( 2p.              )     [B]Grapple:[/B] +10       [B]Dmg Red:[/B] n/a
[B]Int:[/B] 13 +1 ( 5p.              )     [B]Speed:[/B] 60'         [B]Spell Res:[/B] n/a
[B]Wis:[/B] 16 +3 ( 8p.  4th         )     [B]Init:[/B] +8           [B]Spell Save:[/B] n/a
[B]Cha:[/B] 10 +0 ( 1p.  8th         )     [B]ACP:[/B] -0            [B]Spell Fail:[/B] n/a

[b]Action Points[/b]: 9

        [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc                        Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]   10    +2    +0    +4    +0    +1    +4 (+3Wis,+1ring,+1class)   22
[B]Touch:[/B] 20              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 18

                      [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                 6     +0    +2      +8
[B]Ref:[/B]                  6     +4    +2      +12
[B]Will:[/B]                 6     +3    +2      +11

[B]Weapon                  Attack        Damage     Critical    Range Increment[/B]
Unarmed                +13/+13/+8     1d10+6      x2
Heavy Crossbow         +10            1d10+0      19-20/x2     120 ft.

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Draconic

[B]Abilities:[/B] 
[i]Monk[/i] - flurry of blows, improved evasion, still mind, ki stike (magic), 
       slow fall 40 ft., purity of body, wholeness of body
[i]Rogue[/i] - sneak attack +2d6, trapfinding, trap sense +1, uncanny dodge
[i]Cleric[/i] - turn undead, law domain, good domain
[i]Shadowbane Stalker[/i] - detect evil at will, sacred stealth (+4), 
                     discover subterfuge
[i]Kensai[/i] - signature weapon: unarmed (+2), power surge

[B]Feats:[/B] Stunning Fist, Improved Unarmed Strike, Improved Initiative, 
       Combat Expertise, Combat Reflexes, Weapon Focus (unarmed), 
       Improved Trip, Practised Spellcaster, Staggering Strike

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 104      [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 12/6
[B]Skills                      Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Concentration                12    +0    +5      +17
Diplomacy                     5    +0    +2      +7
Gather Information            8    +0    +0      +8
Hide                         11    +4    +0      +15
Knowledge (Local)             3    +1    +0      +4
Knowledge (Religion)          5    +1    +0      +6 (+2 syn to turn undead)
Listen                        6    +3    +0      +9
Move Silently                11    +4    +0      +15
Ride                          5    +4    +0      +9
Search                        5    +1    +2      +8
Sense Motive                  8    +3    +2      +13
Spellcraft                    4    +1    +0      +5
Spot                          6    +3    +0      +9
Tumble                       10    +4    +0      +14
    [i]Untrained[/i]
Appraise                      0    +1    +0      +1
Balance                       0    +4    +2      +6
Bluff                         0    +0    +0      +0
Climb                         0    +4    +0      +4
Disguise                      0    +0    +0      +0
Escape Artist                 0    +4    +0      +4
Forgery                       0    +1    +0      +1
Heal                          0    +3    +0      +3
Intimidate                    0    +0    +0      +0
Jump                          0    +4    +2      +6
Perform                       0    +0    +0      +0
Survival                      0    +3    +0      +3
Swim                          0    +4    +0      +4
Use Rope                      0    +4    +0      +4

[B]Equipment:                          Cost  Weight[/B]
Light warhorse                      150gp      -
Military saddle                      20gp      -
Bit and bridle                        2gp      -
Monk's outfit                         5gp    2lb
Everburning torch                   110gp    1lb
Waterskin                             1gp    4lb
Inkpen                                1sp      -
Ink                                   8gp      -
Scroll case x2                        2gp    1lb 
Belt pouch x2                         2gp    1lb
Trail rations x10                     5gp   10lb
Paper x10                             4gp      -
Bedroll                               1sp    5lb
Backpack                              2gp    2lb
Heavy crossbow                       50gp    8lb
Crossbow bolts x20 (MW)             122gp    2lb

Amulet of natural armor +1        2,000gp
Bracers of armor +2               4,000gp
Cloak of resistance +2            4,000gp
Ring of protection +1             2,000gp
Gloves of dexterity +2            4,000gp
Tunic of steady spellcasting      2,500gp
Belt of giant strength +4        16,000gp

[B]Total Weight:[/B]36lb      [B]Money:[/B] 1,016gp 8sp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy    Lift   Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]              100lb 200lb  300lb  600lb  1,500lb

[B]Age:[/B] 26
[B]Height:[/B] 6'0"
[B]Weight:[/B] 190lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Pale blue
[B]Hair:[/B] Dark brown
[B]Skin:[/B] White skin, very light 

[b]Spells prepared (4/3+1/2+1, caster level 7, DC 13 + spell level):[/b]
[i]0th:[/i] Create Water, Detect Magic, Mending, Read Magic
[i]1st:[/i] Protection from Evil (domain), Command, Doom, Doom
[i]2nd:[/i] Aid (domain), Hold Person, Silence
```

*Appearance:* Official details TBA
*Background:* Official details TBA


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 14, 2005)

Someone said:
			
		

> levels 1-5: cleric/fighter. Levels 6-9: cleric/order of the bow initiate.
> 
> I´m sending the pages from Complete Warrior with the prestige class and a couple feats I´d like to get from it.




Got your email, everything looks fine. Thanks for taking the time to scan those.


----------



## Someone (Feb 14, 2005)

```
Name: Agral Orte
Class: Cleric 6/shadowbane stalker 3; fighter 5/rogue 3/shadowbane stalker 1
Race: Human
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Alignment: Lawful Good.
Deity: Silver flame

Str: 14 +2 ( 4p.)     Level: 9         XP: 37000
Dex: 13 +2 ( 5p.)     BAB:  +8         HP: 73 (10+7.5x4+6x4 + 9) 
Con: 12 +1 ( 4p.)     Grapple: +10     Dmg Red: -/-
Int: 11 +0 ( 3p.)     Speed: 30'/20´   Spell Res: -
Wis: 20 +5 ( 10p.)    Init:  +1        Spell Save: -
Cha: 14 +2 ( 6p.)     ACP:   -5        Spell Fail: -

                Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:           10    +10   +2     +1    0    +0    +0     23 (21 when shooting bow)
Touch: 11          Flatfooted: 22

         Base  Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:     6    +1    +2    +9
Ref:      6    +1    +2    +9
Will:     6    +5    +2    +13

Weapon                     Attack     Damage       Critical   Range
+1 flaming comp. longbow etc+15      1d8+5+1d6 fire 19-20x3    165 ft
                           +15/+10
                          +13/+13/+8
Dagger                    +10/+5 melee 1d4+2        19-20x2
                            +13 ranged                         20 ft
Ranged Touch Attack         +13
Masterwork longsword        +11        1d8+2        19-20x2

Languages: Common

Abilities:
-Extra feat at level 1
-Extra skill points
-Favored class: Any.
-Sneak attack + 3d6
-Trapfinding
-Evasion 
-Trap sense +1
-Turn undead 5/day
-Detect evil
-Sacred stealth
-Discover subterfuge +2
-Sacred defense

Feats: (1 human extra feat, 4 feats for hit die, 3 fighter bonus feats)
Zen archery, Point blank shot, Rapid shot, Precise shot, Weapon Focus (longbow), 
Weapon Specialization (longbow), Far shot, Improved critical (longbow)

Skill Points: 70 Max Ranks: 12/6
Skills              Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total
Knowledge: religion   7     0          +7
Concentration        12     2         +14
Search                9     0    +2   +11 
Diplomacy            12     2    +2   +16
Intimidate            6     2         +8
Gather Information   12     2         +14
Sense Motive         12     5    +2   +19
Untrained:
Appraise         +0
Balance          +1/-4 with armor
Bluff            +2
Climb            +2/-3 with armor
Disguise         +2
Escape artist    +1/-4 with armor
Forgery          +0
Heal             +5
Hide             +1/-4 with armor
Jump             +2/-3 with armor
All knowledges   +0
Listen           +5
Move silently    +1/-3 with armor
Perform          +2
Ride             +1
Spot             +5
Survival         +5
Swim             +2/-8 with armor
Use rope         +1

Equipment:                            Cost    Weight
Masterwork longsword                   315      4
Dagger                                   2      1
Gauntlets of ogre power               4000      4
Periapt of wisdom +2                  4000      -
+2 full plate                         5500      50
+1 buckler                            1150      5
+2 cloak of resistance                4000      1
Efficient quiver                      1800      2
   30 regular arrows                     1,5
   10 adamantine arrows                600
   10 silver arrows                     20
   10 cold iron arrows                   2
   Bundle of 20 regular arrows           1   
   +1 flaming composite longbow(str14)8600

Wand of lesser vigor (C div)           750

Scrolls of: 
align weapon                           150
invisibility purgue                    375
darkness                               150
restoration                            800
neutralize poison                      700

potions of
fly                                    750
haste                                  750

Total Weight: 67 lb  Money: 1583 gp 5sp 0cp

                        Lgt   Med   Hvy   Lift    Push
Max Weight:             58    116   175  175/350  875

Age:    30
Height: 6
Weight: 190 lb
Eyes:   Black
Hair:   Black
Skin:   Tan

Spells: Save DC 15+ spell level. Domains: Exorcism and Law.
Spells per day: 6/6+1/5+1/4+1/3+1/2+1

orisons: light, detect magic x2, read magic, mending, guidance.

1st level: Divine favor x2, Obscuring mist, Grave strike (C Adv, page 150), Shield of faith, Bless. Domain: Protection from Evil

2nd level: Iron silence (C adv, page 153), Bear´s endurance, Silence, Divine insight (C Adv, page 147), Undetectable alingment. Domain: Magic Circle against evil

3rd level: Mass resist energy (C arc, page 129), Blessed sight (book of exalted deeds, page 92), Searing light, Dispel magic. Domain: Magic circle against chaos.

4th level: Recitation (C Div, page 176), Celestial brilliance (Book of exalted deeds, page 94), Air walk. Domain: Dismissal

5th level: Flame strike, Spell resistance. Domain: Dispel Evil
```


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 14, 2005)

After some more consideration, I'm going to stick with normal AC rather than damage reduction, and leave firearms for other worlds.


----------



## GreatLemur (Feb 14, 2005)

Dang, sorry for the day of quiet.  I ain't making my wife an RPG widow on Valentine's.

 I think I'll be going with Lhulan Ceth: Lawful Good, human, Rogue/Cleric (Exorcism, Protection) 5, Master Inquisitive/Shadowbane Stalker 4.  Heavy emphasis on social, sensory, knowlede, and investigative abilities, with some melee combat feats thrown in to make use of that Sneak Attack.

 If we're looking too light in the tank department, though, I could go with Arvim the warforged fighter/cleric.

 By the way, does anybody else wish LogicsFate would run his posts through a spellchecker?  No offense, but you're killing me, dude.


----------



## taitzu52 (Feb 14, 2005)

How did I miss this?!?!

Please Kermie, don't hurt 'em.

TZ


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 14, 2005)

Someone, there are a couple of problems with your character that I noticed right off the bat without even bothering to go into calculations.

Your BAB is too high, you don't have a full BAB class for your full 9 levels, and thus should not have a full BAB bonus.

Rather, you have 5 full (fighter) and 4 average (rogue/cleric/stalker).  That would give a BAB of +8.

Also, your Longbow is vastly underpriced, a +2 Flaming Composite (+2 Str) Longbow costs 18,600gp.  Nock it down to a +1 Flaming Composite and it'll cost 8,600gp.


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 14, 2005)

GreatLemur said:
			
		

> I think I'll be going with Lhulan Ceth: Lawful Good, human, Rogue/Cleric (Exorcism, Protection) 5, Master Inquisitive/Shadowbane Stalker 4. Heavy emphasis on social, sensory, knowlede, and investigative abilities, with some melee combat feats thrown in to make use of that Sneak Attack.




You can't gestalt two Prestige Classes sadly enough.


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 14, 2005)

GreatLemur said:
			
		

> If we're looking too light in the tank department, though, I could go with Arvim the warforged fighter/cleric.




I've got my Fighter/Cleric to take care of things


----------



## GreatLemur (Feb 14, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> The Confrontation line of miniatures has some examples that fit the feel of this campaign perfectly. Here's some examples, along with some Reaper minis that fit as well.



I dig that Confrontation stuff. Beautiful art in their ads, especially. But I'm gonna try and get my wife to draw my character.  She does some nice damned D&D characters, when she's interested enough (or offered money).  (Warning: NWS material at both links.)


----------



## LogicsFate (Feb 14, 2005)

Sorry about that, I was in a bit of a rush


----------



## GreatLemur (Feb 14, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> You can't gestalt two Prestige Classes sadly enough.



Ah, damn, thanks!  I didn't catch that.

Now that I look back, it also says prestige classes that are essentially just combined core classes shouldn't be allowed in gestalts (and rightly so).  So Shadowbane Stalker is definitely out.  I'll reconfigure Lhulan as a Rogue/Cleric and Rogue/Master Inquisitive.


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 14, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> How did I miss this?!?!
> 
> Please Kermie, don't hurt 'em.
> 
> TZ




TZ, if you want in, I would be willing to expand the party by one. I love your style. Can you get everything ready in time for this coming weekend?


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 14, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> ...there are a couple of problems with your character that I noticed right off the bat without even bothering to go into calculations.




OK, Ferrix, you're hired. Can you be my character creation wizard and go through everyone once they are done? I confess that I miss these sort of thing like crazy, so if you could be my watchdog, it would be greatly appreciated. I hope it's not too much to ask...


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 14, 2005)

GreatLemur said:
			
		

> If we're looking too light in the tank department, though, I could go with Arvim the warforged fighter/cleric.




I confess, I would love to see you play the warforged. But it's up to you, and I can tailor the threats to fit the characters, so don't worry about it. There is enough levels of fighter kicking around to slay some serious baddies.



			
				GreatLemur said:
			
		

> By the way, does anybody else wish LogicsFate would run his posts through a spellchecker?  No offense, but you're killing me, dude.




Well...

LogicsFate, it can be frustrating to read. Do you think you could start your posts in Word then spellcheck them? It would be a huge help, I think. I don't mean any insult.


----------



## LogicsFate (Feb 14, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Well...
> 
> LogicsFate, it can be frustrating to read. Do you think you could start your posts in Word then spellcheck them? It would be a huge help, I think. I don't mean any insult.




None taken, I am a poor speller and I accept that but I am also a laid back kinda guy who appreciates criticism. (to a minor extent)(a very minor extent)


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 14, 2005)

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> None taken, I am a poor speller and I accept that but I am also a laid back kinda guy who appreciates criticism. (to a minor extent)(a very minor extent)




Thanks.


----------



## Someone (Feb 14, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Someone, there are a couple of problems with your character that I noticed right off the bat without even bothering to go into calculations.
> 
> Your BAB is too high, you don't have a full BAB class for your full 9 levels, and thus should not have a full BAB bonus.
> 
> ...




Thanks for that; I checked the character before posting, but with all the redoing it was bound to have a couple mistakes.


----------



## GreatLemur (Feb 14, 2005)

Hey, are we using fractional base bonuses, here?


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 14, 2005)

GreatLemur said:
			
		

> Hey, are we using fractional base bonuses, here?




I'm not quite sure what you mean.

As in, averaging the BAB and saves at each gestalt level to get partial bonuses? No. Just take the best.


----------



## Someone (Feb 15, 2005)

By the way, I should mention that the Eberron book I have is the spanish translation; thus, sometimes I´ll have to translate back some term and it´s likely not to match the english original name.


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 15, 2005)

Someone said:
			
		

> By the way, I should mention that the Eberron book I have is the spanish translation; thus, sometimes I´ll have to translate back some term and it´s likely not to match the english original name.




No problem! Too bad there is no Spanish in Eberron, I'd use you as a resource .


----------



## GreatLemur (Feb 15, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> I'm not quite sure what you mean.
> 
> As in, averaging the BAB and saves at each gestalt level to get partial bonuses? No. Just take the best.



It's an alternate rule from Unearthed Arcana, page 73.  It just happens to make a lot of sense with gestalt classes.

Almost done statting up Lhulan Ceth, by the way.  I might give the warforged concept a try, too, though.


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 15, 2005)

GreatLemur said:
			
		

> It's an alternate rule from Unearthed Arcana, page 73.  It just happens to make a lot of sense with gestalt classes.




I'll check it out tonight.



			
				GreatLemur said:
			
		

> Almost done statting up Lhulan Ceth, by the way.  I might give the warforged concept a try, too, though.




Great! Looking forward to seeing them.


----------



## GreatLemur (Feb 15, 2005)

*Lhulan Ceth*

Race: Human
Character Level: 9
Alignment: Lawful Good
Experience Points: 37,000

*Classes by Level*
1 - Rogue/Cleric
2 - Rogue/Cleric
3 - Rogue/Cleric
4 - Rogue/Cleric
5 - Rogue/Master Inquisitive
6 - Rogue/Master Inquisitive
7 - Rogue/Master Inquisitive
8 - Rogue/Master Inquisitive
9 - Rogue/Master Inquisitive

*Abilities*
STR: 10
DEX: 14
CON: 10
INT: 16
WIS: 16 (including +2 from character level)
CHA: 14

AC: 18 (Touch: 12, Flat-footed: 18)
Speed: 30 ft.
HP: 45

*Save Bonuses*
Fort: +5
Ref: +8 (including +2 from DEX)
Will: +8 (including +3 from WIS)

*Skills*
Appraise: +5 (+3 INT, +2 magnifying glass)
Balance: +2 (+2 DEX)
Bluff: +14 (+12 ranks, +2 CHA)
Climb: +0
Concentration: +7 (+7 ranks)
Craft: +3 (+3 INT)
Decipher Script: +7 (+4 ranks, +3 INT)
Diplomacy: +15 (+9 ranks, +2 CHA, +2 Bluff synergy, +2 Sense Motive synergy)
Disable Device: +9 (+4 ranks, +3 INT, +2 masterwork thieves' tools)
Disguise: +12 (+8 ranks, +2 CHA, +2 disguise kit) (+2 Bluff synergy while acting)
Escape Artist: +2 (+2 DEX)
Forgery: +7 (+4 ranks, +3 INT)
Gather Information: +10 (+8 ranks, +2 CHA)
Heal: +3 (+3 WIS)
Hide: +2 (+2 DEX)
Intimidate: +10 (+6 ranks, +2 CHA, +2 Bluff synergy)
Jump: +0
Knowledge (arcana): +10 (+7 ranks, +3 INT)
Knowledge (history): +10 (+7 ranks, +3 INT)
Knowledge (religion): +10 (+7 ranks, +3 INT)
Knowledge (the planes): +10 (+7 ranks, +3 INT)
Listen: +11 (+8 ranks, +3 WIS)
Move Silently: +6 (+4 ranks, +2 DEX)
Open Lock: +10 (+6 ranks, +2 DEX, +2 masterwork thieves' tools)
Perform: +2 (+2 CHA)
Ride: +2 (+2 DEX)
Search: +13 (+10 ranks, +3 INT) (+4 inquisitive's kit to investigate)
Sense Motive: +13 (+10 ranks, +3 WIS)
Spot: +13 (+10 ranks, +3 WIS)
Survival: +3 (+3 WIS) (+2 Knowledge (the planes) synergy while on other planes) (+2 Search synergy to find or follow tracks)
Swim: +0
Tumble: +6 (+4 ranks, +2 DEX)
Use Rope: +2 (+2 DEX)

*Feats*
Combat Expertise (1st level)
Investigate (1st level, racial bonus)
Weapon Finesse (3rd level)
Improved Feint (6th level)
Urban Tracking (6th level, Master Inquisitive bonus)
Improved Initiative (8th level, Master Inquisitive bonus)
Quick Draw (9th level)

Languages: Common, Celestial, Draconic, Quori

Initiative: +6 (+2 DEX, +4 Improved Initiative)
Melee Attack Bonus: +6/+1
Melee Attack Bonus, Finesse: +8/+3
Ranged Attack Bonus: +8/+3

*Class Features*
Sneak Attack +5d6 (Rogue)
Trapfinding (Rogue)
Evasion (Rogue)
Trap Sense +3 (Rogue)
Uncanny Dodge (Rogue)
Improved Uncanny Dodge (Rogue)
Turn Undead (Cleric)
_Zone of Truth_ (Master Inquisitive)
Contact (3rd level) (Master Inquisitive)
_Discern Lies_ (Master Inquisitive)
Contact (6th level) (Master Inquisitive)
_True Seeing_ (Master Inquisitive)

Clerical Domains: Exorcism, Protection
Spell Save DC: 13 + spell level

*Spells per Day*
orisons - 5
- _Detect Magic_
- _Detect Poison_
- _Guidance_
- _Light_
- _Read Magic_
1st level - 4 (+1 Domain spell)
- _Command_
- _Comprehend Languages_
- _Obscuring Mist_
- _Sanctuary_ (Protection domain)
- _Vigor, Lesser_ (Complete Divine, pg. 186)
2nd level - 3 (+1 Domain spell)
- _Aid_
- _Curse of Ill Fortune_ (Complete Divine, pg. 160)
- _Magic Circle Against Evil_ (Exorcism domain)
- _Remove Paralysis_

*Equipment*
_+2 glamered studded leather armor_ (4,000 + 175 + 2,700 = 6,875 gp)
_merciful silver rapier_ (2,000 + 320 + 90 = 8,410 gp)
_flaming light mace_ (2,000 + 305 = 2,305 gp)
_bag of holding type II_ (5,000 gp)
_ring of protection +1_ (2,000 gp)
_ring of the ram_ (50 charges) (8,600 gp)
_potion of haste_ (750 gp)
_potion of invisibility_ (300 gp)
_potion of levitate_ (300 gp)
daggers (4) (2 x 4 = 8 gp)
longbow, masterwork (75 + 300 = 375 gp)
arrows (20) (1 gp)
rapier, masterwork (20 + 300 = 320 gp)
antitoxin (2 vials) (50 x 2 = 100 gp)
disguise kit (50 gp)
everburning torch (110 gp)
holy symbol, silver (25 gp)
holy water (2 flasks) (25 x 2 = 50 gp)
identification papers, with portrait (5 gp) (Eberron Campaign Setting, pg. 122)
inquisitive's kit (300 gp) (Eberron Campaign Setting, pg. 122)
magnifying glass (100 gp)
spyglass (1,000 gp)
spell component pouch (5 gp)
tanglefoot bags (2) (50 x 2 = 100 gp)
thieves' tools, masterwork (100 gp)
thunderstones (2) (30 x 2 = 60 gp)
artisan's outfit (1 gp)
cleric's vestments (5 gp)
courtier's outfit (30 gp)
scholar's outfit (5 gp)
4,710 gold pieces


*Background*
Lhulan Ceth was born the first son of an educated, upper-middle class family in Aundair. He was a bright and rather silver-tongued youth, but essentially aimless, wasting his free time with young women and book-learned swordplay. Eventually, as was expected of him, he attended the prestigious Crendorn University, where he discovered an interest in history and theology.

In the course of his studies, he journeyed to Thrane and eventually Flamekeep itself, researching the days of Tira Miron and the spread of her new faith across a land which once revered the Sovereign Host. Lhulan himself had been raised in casual observance of the older pantheon, and although he never felt any special connection to his gods, the rapid conversion of an entire nation away from the predominant faith of Khorvaire seemed almost unbelievable to him.

It was through his historical inquiries that Lhulan learned of the threats that the Church had been formed to combat, many of which were still as alive in his day as in those of Tira Miron. And the more he learned, the more he began to feel that the Silver Flame burned in him as it did in the people of Thrane. The world was a dark place full of ancient terrors, and the Flame was vital to light a place for frail, mortal humanity in it.

Lhulan Ceth, burning with the zeal of the converted, quit school and joined the Church of the Silver Flame. Though officially a friar, he was employed by the church not for missionary work, but for the same research that had brought him to Thrane: He became an expert on church history and relics, and they sent him all over the nation--and occasionally beyond--recovering knowledge and artifacts lost in the War.

At times, Brother Lhulan was unsettled by what he saw. In some parishes, the Church's representatives had become lax, permissive, even corrupt or heretical. He reported quietly and promptly to his immediate superiors on every infraction he found evidence of. Those superiors found this good. He was never officially made a Judge of the Flame, but he was increasingly assigned to areas of less historical significance, and more suspected malfeasance.

This practice nearly cost him his life. Eventually, Brother Lhulan discovered a deep infestation of one parish by agents of the the Lords of Dust . . . and they discovered him. He was ambushed by a squad of hired blades. They weren't true servants of the rakshasas, just gutter trash given knives and gold. But all the same, they got the drop on him, grievously wounding him before he knew what had happened. As attuned as he was to the sins of others, he never imagined that his assignments might put him directly into such danger.

Just as his attackers never imagined the bookish young friar was a skilled--if untested--fencer.

The fight was short and bloody, leaving the attackers dead and their target nearly so. Afterwards, Lhulan was given the chance to opt for safer duties in less corrupted territories. Instead, he asked that he be allowed to continue his current investigation. The Lords' servants were soon rooted out of the Church.

Brother Lhulan continued to throw himself into his work, and was given ever greater--but wholly covert--support from his superiors. Special equipment, privileged information, even squads of templars were put at his disposal, when necessary. From them on, when he was attacked by those he investigated, his victories were much more decisive.

The Lodge had been watching and aiding him for some time before they finally contacted him.  He accepted their offer eagerly.


*Appearance*
Lhulan Ceth certainly doesn't look like much of a threat. He's of barely average height and much less than average build. His thin face could be called attractive, in a boyish way, but is most striking in its apparent openness and innocence. His hair is a weak sort of blond, cut just short short enough that one can tell it might be going thin early. His gray-blue eyes are just a tad weak, so he normally wears a pair of round, wire-rimmed spectacles.


*Equipment Details*
When expecting violence, Lhulan exchanges his usual glasses for a pair of lenses set into a leather strap like a simple, tight pair of goggles.

His armor, provided by the Church after his first ambush, is a layered mesh of black, steel-reinforced leather with the ability to take on a seeming of clothes appropriate to a travelling scholar. Except when masquerading as an adventurer of some sort, Lhulan tends to leave the suit's glamer activated.

His primary weapon is a flame-inscribed rapier treated with alchemical silver, supplied to him by the Church when he was investigating a suspected clan of wereboars. These days, the mainstream Church of the Silver Flame frowns upon enacting violence against lycanthropes without solid evidence of their villainy, so the blade was enchanted to be able to sting rather than cut.

Despite that weapon's broad utility, Lhulan carries with him a second rapier: The very same ornate, foppish blade that he trained with as a teenager. All sentimentality aside, he finds it quite necessary, as an semi-serious fencer, to have a non-magical weapon available. He could never propose--or even accept--a duel if he wielded a blade with an unfair advantage.

The most useful of his supplies is almost certainly his plain, black physician's bag, which is connected through arcane means to a large volume of extradimensional space. He carries almost all of his equipment within its murky depths.

His most recently-assigned magical devices are the pair of rings he wears, identical steel bands created by an archmage and Lodge-supporter named Nath Hanen. Hanen's Shield--the left hand ring--sheaths Lhulan's body in an imperceptible aura of protective force. Hanen's Fist--worn on the right--allows the wearer to project a massive bolt of bludgeoning power.


Equipment purchases coming soon. Somebody might wanna take a look at the way I worked out my saves, because I'm not sure I handled the gestalt weirdness properly.

EDIT: Equipment bought, although I'll probably want to grab more later. Also, I've changed my skills and feats a bit for better feint-then-sneak-attack terror.

EDIT 2: More-or-less-final purchases, and correction to saving throws thanks to Ferrix's analysis.

EDIT 3: Final changes.  Slight equipment revisions, and loads of character blather.

EDIT 4: Would you believe more _final_ final changes?


----------



## LogicsFate (Feb 15, 2005)

I could use some help
How much does it cost to silver weapons and ammunition?


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 15, 2005)

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> I could use some he
> How much does it cost to silver weapons and ammunition?




Silver, Alchemical
A complex process involving metallurgy and alchemy can bond silver to a weapon made of steel so that it bypasses the damage reduction of creatures such as lycanthropes. On a successful attack with a silvered weapon, the wielder takes a –1 penalty on the damage roll (with the usual minimum of 1 point of damage). The alchemical silvering process can’t be applied to nonmetal items, and it doesn’t work on rare metals such as adamantine, cold iron, and mithral.

Alchemical silver has 10 hit points per inch of thickness and hardness 8.

Ammunition +2 gp
Light weapon +20 gp
One-handed weapon, or one head of a double weapon +90 gp
Two-handed weapon, or both heads of a double weapon +180 gp


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 15, 2005)

Cool Bobitron, I don't mind being the rules guy.

Fractional Bonuses work pretty well for Gestalt or for any game mind you, but I find the hardest thing is multiclassed saves in Gestalt (it can become quite the pain). The easiest and I find most balanced way to do it is in the following manner. You find the number of levels you have with a good save in all your classes, you then look at a class with that save as a good one, go down to the level and take the save bonus there.

In this manner you don't get a ton of +2's from the first level in a bunch of classes, it also simplifies multiclassing. Basically the reason I like it this way is that it removes having to do all the math that is involved with the Fractional System and also removes the bump that can occur if you take three classes for a single level. Examples follow.

*Example 1 (my character):
Fighter-Cleric 5/Exorcist of the Silver Flame-Cleric 1/Fighter-Exorcist of the Silver Flame 2/Exorcist of the Silver Flame-Cleric 1
* 
Fort Save: 9 good levels (+6); Total Base Bonus +6
Reflex Save: 9 bad levels (+3); Total Base Bonus +3
Will Save: 9 good levels (+6); Total Base Bonus +6

* Example 2 (someone's character):
  Cleric-Fighter 1/Cleric-Rogue 2/Cleric-Fighter 1/Cleric-Rogue 1/Shadowbane Stalker-Fighter 3/Shadowbane Stalker-Cleric 1*

Fort Save: 9 good levels (+6); Total Base Bonus +6
Reflex Save: 7 good levels (+5), 2 poor levels (+1); Total Base Bonus (+6)
Will Save: 9 good levels (+6); Total Base Bonus +6

* Example 3 (GreatLemur's character)
 Rogue-Cleric 4/Rogue-Master Inquisitive 5
* 
Fort Save: 4 good levels (+4), 5 poor levels (+1); Total Base Bonus +5
Reflex Save: 9 good levels (+6); Total Base Bonus +6
Will Save: 4 good levels (+4), 5 poor levels (+1); Total Base Bonus +5

* Example 4 (tyrlaan's character)
 Monk-Rogue 4/Monk-Cleric 1/Monk-Shadowbane Stalker 2/Monk-Kensai 2
* 
Fort Save: 9 good levels (+6); Total Base Bonus +6
Reflex Save: 9 good levels (+6); Total Base Bonus +6
Will Save: 9 good levels (+6); Total Base Bonus +6

------

Also, the ammunition cost applies to each single arrow.

Thus 20 silver arrows costs 1 + (20 x 2) = 41gp.


----------



## LogicsFate (Feb 15, 2005)

*Ivan Kurgoth*


```
Human							 
Lawful Good
EP 37000
 
Classes by level
1-3 Rogue/Cleric
4-6 Rouge/Paladin
7-9 Rogue/Order of the Bow Initiate 
 
Stats
Str 19 (1 character point)(2 magic)				
Dex 16 (1 character point)												 
Con 10															 
Int 10									 
Wis 12														 
Cha 14										 
 
AC 21 (touch 13, flatfooted 18) armor+6, Dex+3, Natural armor+2 
Speed 30ft
HP 60
Init 7
BAB 8
 
[u]Saves[/u] base mod cha 
+8 Fort	 6 0	2 
+11 Reflex 6 3	2 
+9 Will	 6 1 2
 
Attack conditionals
+5d6 sneak attack
+1 Attack within 30ft(ranged)
+2d8 Ranged Precision(ranged)
Smite +2 to attack +3 damage 1/day(melee)
 
Weapons
 
+1 holy MC. Longbow +11/+6/+11 or +13 1d8+5 20/x3 
110ft Special +4strMighty +2d6vsEvil 
40 arrows 20 silvered arrows 9lb
 
Armor
+2 Mithral Chain Shirt +6 +6 max dex No armor check penalty
 
Skills 88
+ 0 Apprise
+ 3 Balance
+15 Bluff 12+3
+ 4 Climb
+ 5 Craft(bow making) 5+0
+ 0 concentration
+ 2 Dipolmacy
+ 2 Disguise
+ 3 Escape Artist
+ 0 Forgery
+ 2 Gather Info
+ 2 Handle animal (handle or push only)
+ 1 Heal
+15 Hide 12+3 
+ 2 Intimiadate
+ 4 Jump
+ 7 Knowledge(religion) 7+0
+13 Listen 12+1
+15 Move Silently 12+3
+ 2 Preform
+ 3 Ride
+15 Search 12+3
+13 Sense Motive 12+1
+13 Spot 12+1
+ 1 Survival
+ 4 Swim
+13 Tumble 12+3
+ 3 Use Rope
 
Feats 
Human Improved Initiative
1st level Point Blank Shot
3rd level Precise Shot 
4th level Weapon Focus(longbow)
6th level Rapid Shot 
9th level Improved Feint
 
Abilites
Cleric
Turn Undead 5/day
Law Domain +1 caster level of law spells
Protection Domain 1/Day give one person plus 3 to their next saving throw. Last one hour
 
Paladin
Aura of Good
Detect Evil (at will)
Smite Evil
Divine Grace
Lay on Hands 6 points of healing/day
Aura of Courage(allies get +4 vs. Fear)
Immune to fear and dieses
 
Rogue
Sneak Attack
Trap Sense +3
Imp Uncanny Dodge (Retains Dex to AC except when immobilized, Can’t be sneak flanked)
Evasion 
 
Order of the Bow Initiate
Ranged Precision
close combat shot (Can shoot while in melee without attacks of opportunity)
 
Possessions 
+2 str gauntlets			
(4000)
Longbow 3lb				35955
(18800)
Armor 20lb				 
(5100)
extra weapons 9lb	
(23) Ammo included here
Holy Symbol,silver 1lb		 
(25)
Clerics Vestments 6lb		 
(5)
x2Traveler's Outfit 10lb		 
(2)
+2 amulet of natural armor
(8000)
 
(45)
4 plat	
4 gold
10 silver
 
weight 70lb
Light 166lb
Med 233lb
Heavy 350lb
 
Spells Prepared
0-4 Create Water PHB 215, Detect Magic PHB 219, Light PHB 248, Mending PHB 253
 
1-2 Comprehend languages PHB 212, Magic Weapon PHB 251, (Pro Chaos) PHB 266
2-1 Cat’s Grace PHB 208, (Shield Other) PHB 278
```
 

Feel free to point out any mistakes


----------



## LogicsFate (Feb 15, 2005)

Plus of course a holy symbol and I figured I'd wait to hear the final on the base saves


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 15, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Cool Bobitron, I don't mind being the rules guy.




Thanks man, it would have taken me an entire day to go through all that stuff  



			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> ...multiclassed saves...is in the following manner.




That system looks great, let's go with it.

Edit: Also, once everyone has characters wrapped up and I am ready to start a Gallery thread, I want everyone to use the same layout for the character sheets. I think I will go with GreatLemur's simple sheet layout.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 15, 2005)

Here is the breakdown I have roughly assigned for  Dathen:

Lvls 1-3 Fighter/Cleric
Lvls 4-9 Fighter/Church Inquisitor

If I recall correctly, since I don't have my Complete Divine with me here at the office, the Church Inquisitor starts getting +1 to his casting levels at lvl 2 in the PrC. So, Dathen will fight as a 9th lvl warrior and cast as a 8th lvl priest.

His Domains will be Wrath, Protection and Inquisition.

If I flubbed this part up, I apologize, but wanted to get something out there that let everyone know I was still interested.

Items and a full sheet will be posted tonight.


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 15, 2005)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Here is the breakdown I have roughly assigned for  Dathen:
> 
> Lvls 1-3 Fighter/Cleric
> Lvls 4-9 Fighter/Church Inquisitor
> ...




Church inquisitor has full spellcasting progression.

However, you'll need to take the Educated feat from Eberron to qualify by 3rd level, as it has Knowledge (arcana) with 4 required ranks as a prerequisite and clerics don't get Knowledge (arcana).

Also, unless I seriously missed something (doubtful) Wrath is not a domain offered by the Silver Flame.  You've got the choice of Good, Law, Protection and Exorcism.


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 15, 2005)

Do we even have an Arcane Caster?  If out of the six, we don't I'll change my character to fit that role, because we definately seem to have enough melee power.

If I do, Bobitron, can I use the Cloistered Cleric variant from UA?


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 15, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Church inquisitor has full spellcasting progression.
> 
> However, you'll need to take the Educated feat from Eberron to qualify by 3rd level, as it has Knowledge (arcana) with 4 required ranks as a prerequisite and clerics don't get Knowledge (arcana).
> 
> Also, unless I seriously missed something (doubtful) Wrath is not a domain offered by the Silver Flame.  You've got the choice of Good, Law, Protection and Exorcism.




I spoke with Bobitron offlist about the Wrath domain and he green lighted it from there, sorry for the confusion on that part.

As for the feat, that is in the work-up I have for him on my home PC, but I'm glad to hear that it is full progression on the casting part.

Dathen is going to be a pretty grim guy, hence his access to the Wrath domain, and he does pretty much see the world in black and white since his acceptance into the Judges ranks. However, I will try not too make him too much of a pain to be around, as I am really looking forward to getting a chance to write with you all.

Also, if anyone wants to try to start forming some tentative passings in our history, I am always open to that idea. Feel free to bounce something off me on the list, or at my e-mail crow112101 "at" yahoo.com.


----------



## GreatLemur (Feb 15, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Do we even have an Arcane Caster? If out of the six, we don't I'll change my character to fit that role, because we definately seem to have enough melee power.



Yeah, I keep trying to figure out ways to try out my warforged concept, but everything I can think of sounds redundant.  I suppose he actually could be redone as an arcanist, though.


----------



## LogicsFate (Feb 15, 2005)

I edited my character

6 good save levels = +5
and
3 bad save levels = +1

Correct?


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 15, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Do we even have an Arcane Caster?




If taitzu shows up today, I'll ask him to play an arcane-biased character. If he doesn't, it would make sense for someone to make some changes. Obviously, I expect most of the power in the faction will be divine and physical, but having someone with arcane casting is important.



			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> If I do, Bobitron, can I use the Cloistered Cleric variant from UA?




I don't have my books until tomorrow. If you can post some details, I can check it out. Otherwise, I'll look at it tomorrow.


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 15, 2005)

GreatLemur said:
			
		

> Yeah, I keep trying to figure out ways to try out my warforged concept, but everything I can think of sounds redundant.  I suppose he actually could be redone as an arcanist, though.




Don't worry about the warforged, I like your character. I can use the warforged as a plot element later.


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 15, 2005)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> I spoke with Bobitron offlist about the Wrath domain and he green lighted it from there...




If someone else has a particular domain that they want, feel free to ask. If it fits the concept particularly well, I'm open to suggestions.

Remember, these are the creme de la creme of the Puritans within the Silver Flame. I am willing to give some special accomodations to reflect the elite nature of your characters. If that means bending the rules a bit, I'm happy to do so, so long as it is firmly rooted in your concept and character history.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 15, 2005)

GreatLemur said:
			
		

> Yeah, I keep trying to figure out ways to try out my warforged concept, but everything I can think of sounds redundant.  I suppose he actually could be redone as an arcanist, though.




We all know that those of the lodge are willing to do whatever it takes to see their goals met, and as it has been stated, the upper members have access to funds and items that we do not have/have not seen at this time. Is it so unlikely that they could have not "convinced" an artificer to create them a warforged especially designed to harness the mystic arts?

Having a body carved from the darkwood forests, he would be able to work magic without the difficulties of his brethren, but unable to handle the punishment as easily as most warforged.

What do you think Bobitron? Could an alt warforged be possible?


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 15, 2005)

Hmm..belay my last...


----------



## LogicsFate (Feb 16, 2005)

Hmm 12 hours without a new post, I just wanted to point that out.
Thats it.

I'm sorry


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 16, 2005)

Being Bobitron's rules guy, would everyone mind making sure there are money listings next to all of their equipment?

And Bobitron, figuring as you don't yet have an arcane caster, I've started making one.

One question, would there be any possibility we could reduce the exorbiant cost of acquiring spells for my spellbook?  50gp per spell level for access gets pricey really quick.

For your perusal

Cloistered Cleric
HD 1d6
Poor BAB
Light Armor
6sp/lvl
Bardic Knowledge
Gains Knowledge domain as a bonus

My idea for the character is: Cloistered Cleric-Wizard 3/Church Inquisitor-Wizard 6
Will probably use the same background, just shift focus a bit.

Also, do you have access to Complete Arcane?


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 16, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Being Bobitron's rules guy, would everyone mind making sure there are money listings next to all of their equipment?




I would appreciate that as well. Rememeber, if there is a certain item that pushes the $ a bit, just ask for approval and you might get it. Each character gets one or two accomodations.



			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> And Bobitron, figuring as you don't yet have an arcane caster, I've started making one.




Thanks man! I haven't seen taitzu online, so I'm going to close off the thread at six like orig planned if you are taking the arcane role. I appreicate it.



			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> One question, would there be any possibility we could reduce the exorbiant cost of acquiring spells for my spellbook?  50gp per spell level for access gets pricey really quick.




I don't see a problem with cutting the costs of all acquired spells by 50% for your character. This would reflect his scholarly nature, and count as one of your accomodations.



			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> For your perusal
> 
> Cloistered Cleric




Cloistered cleric looks great, I checked it out today and see no problems there.



			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> Also, do you have access to Complete Arcane?




Nope. As always, feel free to use info from it, so long as you can get me those particular rules.

One more rules related thing, folks. When you choose a known spell, please put a page reference after it on your character sheets. Again, use GreatLemur's sheet as a template, adding your attacks and spells as needed.

Does everyone expect to be completed by Friday night? I plan on starting the in game thread on Saturday morning.


----------



## LogicsFate (Feb 16, 2005)

Hey he he eh, Could someone help me with the paltry amount of spell/page references I need?

I don't have access to the page numbers for a couple of reasons.


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 16, 2005)

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> Hey he he eh, Could someone help me with the paltry amount of spell/page references I need?
> 
> I don't have access to the page numbers for a couple of reasons.




I'd be happy to.

Edit:
Create Water~ PHB 215
Detect Magic~ PHB 219
Light~ PHB 248
Mending~ PHB 253
Comprehend languages~ PHB 212
Magic Weapon~ PHB 251
Protection from Chaos~ PHB 266
Cat’s Grace~ PHB 208
Shield Other~ PHB 278


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 16, 2005)

I have the char 90% finished on my home PC and will knock him out as soon as I get in tonight.

I am going to alter the names slightly on the char sheet of my items to give them a more "personal" feel to them, but I will put a (reg name) beside them for reference.

For the Inquisitors out there, is the name I made up for them okay with you all, or would you prefer to keep it a generic term? Just wondering as I like to add flavor to stuff and if no one objected, I was going to keep on using it as a reference on things.

Edit: How long have we been working together? Will this be our first assignment or have some/all of us been together awhile?


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 16, 2005)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> For the Inquisitors out there, is the name I made up for them okay with you all, or would you prefer to keep it a generic term? Just wondering as I like to add flavor to stuff and if no one objected, I was going to keep on using it as a reference on things.




Judges of the Flame is fine with me. 'Judge' will be your official title in the Church.



			
				Verbatim said:
			
		

> Edit: How long have we been working together? Will this be our first assignment or have some/all of us been together awhile?




You saw each other in the initial meeting described in the preview, but have never spoken. I'll give you all a chance to introduce yourselves early in the IC thread.

OK, kiddies, I picked up some new books today. Book of Exalted Deeds, Complete Arcane, and Complete Warrior are now on my desk, ready to be referenced. Just don't tell my Janice  , she'll freak to know how much I spend on this crap.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 16, 2005)

Schweet...


----------



## Someone (Feb 16, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> One more rules related thing, folks. When you choose a known spell, please put a page reference after it on your character sheets.




I don´t have the 3.5 PHB, so I can´t give you the page number, sorry. I´ll do with the spells from the Complete series.


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 16, 2005)

Someone said:
			
		

> I don´t have the 3.5 PHB, so I can´t give you the page number, sorry. I´ll do with the spells from the Complete series.




No problem! I'll post the numbers for you later.


----------



## LogicsFate (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks...Cool...Anything good in ED? I haven't gotten the chance to read it.


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 16, 2005)

There are some really excellent spells in BoED.

Yay!


----------



## Someone (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks. But don´t hurry, since you allow those new books I´ll be doing some tweaking to the spell list the following days.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 17, 2005)

Dathen Trament "The Masked Judge"

Race: Human
Character Level: 9
Alignment: Lawful Good
Experience Points: 37,000

Classes by Level
1 - Fighter/Cleric
2 - Fighter/Cleric
3 - Fighter/Cleric
4 - Fighter/Church Inquisitor
5 - Fighter/Church Inquisitor
6 - Fighter/Church Inquisitor
7 - Fighter/Church Inquisitor
8 - Fighter/Church Inquisitor
9 - Fighter/Church Inquisitor

Abilities
STR: 18 (+2 lvls, +2 Gauntlets)
DEX: 12
CON: 14
INT: 12
WIS: 18 (+2 from periapt)
CHA: 10

AC: 21 (Touch: 11, Flat-footed: 20)
Speed: 20 ft.
HP: 85

Save Bonuses
Fort: +9 (including +2 from CON & cloak)
Ref: +5 (including +1 from DEX & cloak)
Will: +10 (including +4 from WIS & cloak)

Skills
Intimidate - 11
Concentration - 8
Heal- 15
Knowledge (arcana) - 6
Knowledge (religion) - 8
Search - 5
Sense Motive - 10
Spot - 8 (+12 vs disguises)
Spellcraft - 7

Feats
Zen Archery (1st level)
Educated (+1 to Religion and Arcana Knowledge checks) (1st level, racial bonus)
Weapon Focus (Long Bow) (1st lvl Fighter Bonus Feat)
Weapon Focus (Quarterstaff) (2nd lvl Fighter Bonus Feat)
Spell Focus (Law) (3rd level)
Power Attack (4th lvl Fighter Bonus Feat)
Domain Focus (Inquisition) (6th level) (Casts Inquisition spells as 10th lvl Caster)
Weapon Spec (Quarterstaff) (6th lvl Bonus Fighter Feat)
Improved Critical (Quarterstaff) (8th lvl Bonus Fighter Feat)
Greater Weapon Focus (Quarterstaff) (9th level)

Languages: Common, Celestial, Dwarven

Initiative: +1
Melee Attack Bonus: +9/+4 (+13/+8 including Str bonus) (+17/+12 w/Bowstaff) 
Ranged Attack Bonus: +9/+4 (+13/+8 including Wis Bonus) (+16/+11 w/Bowstaff)

Class Features
Turn Undead (Cleric)
Spontaneous Casting (Cleric)
Detect Evil (1st level) (Church Inquisitor)
Immune to Charms (2nd level) (Church Inquisitor)
Pierce Illusion (3rd level) (Church Inquisitor)
Pierce Disguise (4th level) (Church Inquisitor)
Immune to Compulsions (5th level) (Church Inquisitor)
Force Shapechange (6th level) (Church Inquisitor)

Clerical Domains: Wrath, Law, Inquisition
Spell Save DC: 14 + spell level (15 + spell level w/all Law spells)

Spells per Day
orisons - 6
1st level - 5 (+1 Domain spell)
2nd level - 5 (+1 Domain spell)
3rd level - 4 (+1 Domain spell)
4th level - 3 (+1 Domain spell)
5th level - 1 (+1 Domain spell)

Domain Powers
*Law:* Cast all Law Spells at +1 Caster level (10th lvl effective caster on Law spells)
*Wrath:* Once per day, you may subtract a number of points from your Wisdom score equal to or less than your cleric level. For every 2 pts you subtract from your Wis, add 1 pt to your strength score. You suffer all the effects of reduced Wisdom including access to spells and bonus spells, reduction of Will saves, and penalties on Wisdom based skills. This trade between abilites lasts 1 round per cleric level and cannot be ended prematurely.
*Inquisition:*+4 bonus on all dispel checks

Items
+2 Full Plate armor (4,000 + 150 + 1,500 = 5,650 gp) (DMG & PHB prices)
Bowstaff (serves as +2 Quarterstaff & +2 Longbow - Arms & Equip pg 103) (10,975 gp)
Soul's Flame (Periapt of Wis +2) (4,000 gp) (DMG)
Gauntlets of the Holy Fire (Gauntlets of Ogre Power) (4,000 GP) (DMG)
Cloak of Resistance +1 (1,000 GP) (DMG)
Death Mask (Acts as Minor circlet of Blasting) (6,480 gp) (DMG) 
2 MW silvered daggers (644 gp) (PHB & DMG)
MW Potion Belt (6 of 10 slots used) (60 gp) (PGtF)
--6 vials of Holy Water (125 gp) (PHB)
Soldier's Pack (Heward's Handy Haversack) (2,000 gp) (DMG)
--4 days rations (2gp) (PHB)
--Waterskin (1gp) (PHB)
--Silk Rope (50') (10 gp) (PHB)
--Everburning Torch (110 gp) (PHB)
--cleric's vestments (5 gp)
Silver holy symbol (25 gp) (PHB)
20 arrows (1 gp)

1,531 gold pieces in trade gems and letters

Description: While it has been almost five years since someone saw Dathen without his mask, those in the church who can recall his features speak of him being a plain looking man, with the exception of his pale blue eyes. His eyes were as cold as a glacier's peak and the times he does speak the coldness has drifted to his voice as well. If one was to catch Dathem without his skulled helm, the reasons for his keeping it on would become painfully obvious.

His face was heavily scarred while in the Mournlands and as he crossed the barren wasteland, the wounds began to fester and when he finally reached "safe" lands again, the Silver Flame's spells could rid him of his sickness and pain, but not the further scarring of his body.

Knowing that some would give him false pity if they say his condition, Dathem journeyed to the land of the Aereni elves and had them craft for him his enchanted helm. Fashioned in the likeness of a vengeful spirit, it fit Dathen's needs perfectly.

At the age of 35, Dathen is still in excellent physical condition, as there is not an ounce of fat on his nearly seven foot frame. Recently Dathen has began to see some of his "superiors" giving into the weakness of the time and while he will never admit to it, Dathen wonders how long it will be before the Lodge begins looking into replacing him, forcing him to begin his tenure as an "advisor" to the younger clergymen. It is not a day that Dathen is looking forward to and it is one of the primary reasons he continues to volunteer for every mission he can.

History:

Within the ranks of the Silver Flame there is a sect of clergymen whose mission is to keep the purity of the faith intact, even if it means using the blessings of the Silver Flame to strike down those who claim to follow its tenets and beliefs. Called the Judges of the Flame, these priests and priestesses often live a lonely and dangerous life, as when a Judge arrives, it is very rarely seen as a good thing. 

Dathen Trament joined the ranks of the Silver Flame to escape from his past, as the young man was wanted for the murder of a merchant's son who had Dathen caught raping his sister. While it was clearly an act of defense on his part, Dathen knew that no magistrate would listen to the bastard offsprings of a tavern wench.

Dathen took to the martial training easily and when the church began sharpening his mind as well as his sword, Dathen felt truly at home for the first time in his life. For six years, Dathen travelled where the church sent him, often volunteering for assignments that many higher ranking priests considered too dangerous for him, but each time a bruised and bloodied Dathen would return and as soon as his body would allow it, sometimes just barely, Dathen would volunteer again.

Rising to the rank of Captain, Dathen was given a "resting" assignment aboard the mobile town of Argonth. After he arrived and checked aboard, Dathen tried to enjoy the duty for what it was, but downtime was not a concept Dathen understood well, but after three months Dathen's life changed. During a chance meeting when taking on stores, Dathen met a weaver woman and with a timidness he had not felt in all of his years, Dathen asked if he could write her from time to time, and when she said yes Dathen grinned like a young child.

Dathen continued to write and visit her over the course of the year that followed and soon their relationship became more than platonic. While the church did not restrict their followers from starting a family, Dathen knew that the timing was wrong but he could not stop how he felt and was married to Breanna the following year.

Asking to be transferred to New Cyre to help establish the church's presence there, Dathen's request was approved and he moved his wife, who was now with child, with him. It was a move that would change his life forever...

Shortly after arriving in New Cyre, Breanna gave birth to twins girls and for a moment, Dathen's life was everything he had dreamed it would be. However, his happiness was short lived as he began to notice that not all was right within New Cyre's walls. Investigating a series of brutal deaths, Dathen began to realize that the killers were members of his sect. Rushing home, Dathen discovered that his wife had been slain and his children taken from their crib, and in a rage rushed to the barracks of the church, and into the Mockery's waiting trap.

When the sun rose the next morning, the Silver Flame garrison was a grisly site. The once gleaming walls were covered in dark crimson streaks and the smell of death was heavy in the air. When the town militia did enter the building, they discovered Dathen, who was more dead than alive clutching his slain children close to him and speaking softly to them in his delerium. It would be the last time that Dathen would ever show emotion again...

When he regained his senses, Dathen was reaboard Argonth and while they could heal most of the damage to Dathen's body, his spirit was another matter. Dathen was recalled to Sharn and after giving a full report of the events which had transpired, the Church offered Dathen a position with the Judges of the Flame, as his desire for revenge still burned brightly.

Ten years later after accepting the position, Dathen has travelled to nearly every corner of the world in service to the church. He has killed men, women and children in his travels and his coldness has earned him both respect and fear by the church. He has taken to wearing an elvish death mask that he acquired on his travels, and although there are rumors as to where he got it, none have been brave enough to ask the deadly priest.


----------



## tyrlaan (Feb 17, 2005)

Name: Andeus Kilishar
Race: Human
Character Level: 9
Alignment: Lawful Good
Experience Points: 36,808

Classes by Level
1 - Monk/Cleric
2 - Monk/Rogue
3 - Monk/Rogue
4 - Monk/Rogue
5 - Monk/Rogue
6 - Monk/Shadowbane Stalker
7 - Monk/Shadowbane Stalker
8 - Monk/Kensai
9 - Monk/Kensai

Abilities
STR: 18 (including +4 from belt of giant strength)
DEX: 18 (including +2 from gloves of dexterity)
CON: 10
INT: 13
WIS: 16 (including +1 from character level)
CHA: 10 (including +1 from character level)

AC: 22 (Touch: 20, Flat-footed: 18)
Speed: 60 ft.
HP: 59

Save Bonuses
Fort: +8 (including +2 from cloak of resistance)
Ref: +12 (including +2 from cloak of resistance and +4 from DEX)
Will: +11 (including +2 from cloak of reistance and +3 from WIS)

Skills
Concentration - 17
Diplomacy - 7
Gather Information - 8
Hide - 15
Knowledge (local) - 4
Knowledge (religion) - 6
Listen - 9
Move Silently - 15
Ride - 9
Search - 8 (includes bonus from shadowbane stalker)
Sense Motive - 13 (includes bonus from shadowbane stalker)
Spellcraft - 5
Spot - 9
Tumble - 14

Feats
Stunning Fist (1st level, monk bonus)
Improved Unarmed Strike (1st level, monk bonus)
Improved Initiative (1st level, racial bonus)
Combat Expertise (1st level)
Combat Reflexes (2nd level, monk bonus)
Weapon Focus: Unarmed (3rd level)
Practised Spellcaster (6th level)
Improved Trip (6th level, monk bonus)
Staggering Strike (9th level)

Languages: Common, Draconic

Initiative: +8
Melee Attack Bonus: +10/+5
Melee Attack Bonus, Unarmed: +13/+13/+8
Ranged Attack Bonus: +10/+5

Class Features
Flurry of Blows (Monk)
Improved Evasion (Monk)
Still Mind (Monk)
Ki Strike: Magic (Monk)
Slow Fall 40 ft. (Monk)
Purity of Body (Monk)
Wholeness of Body (Monk)
Sneak Attack +2d6 (Rogue)
Trapfinding (Rogue)
Trap Sense +1 (Rogue)
Uncanny Dodge (Rogue)
Turn Undead (Cleric)
Detect Evil at will (Shadowbane Stalker)
Sacred Stealth +4 (Shadowbane Stalker)
Discover Subterfuge +2 (Shadowbane Stalker)
Signature Weapon - Unarmed: +2 (Kensai)
Power Surge (Kensai)

Clerical Domains: Law, Good
Spell Save DC: 13 + spell level

Spells per Day (caster level 7)
orisons - 4
   Create Water (p.215), Detect Magic (p.219), Mending (p.253), Read Magic (p.269)
1st level - 3 (+1 Domain spell)
   Protection from Evil (Domain, p.266), Command (p.211), Doom (p.225), Doom (p.225)
2nd level - 2 (+1 Domain spell)
   Aid (Domain, p.196), Hold Person (p.241), Silence (p.279)

Equipment
amulet of natural armor +1 (2,000 gp)
bracers of armor +2 (4,000 gp)
cloak of resistance +2 (4,000 gp)
ring of potection +1 (2,000 gp)
gloves of dexterity +2 (4,000 gp)
tunic of steady spellcasting (2,500 gp)
belt of giant strength +4 (16,000 gp)
heavy crossbow (50 gp)
20 masterwork bolts (6 x 20 + 2 = 122 gp)
backpack (2 gp)
bedroll (1 sp)
10 paper (4 sp x 10 = 4 gp)
10 trail rations (5 sp x 10 = 5 gp)
2 belt puches (1 x 2 = 2 gp)
2 scroll cases (1 x 2 = 2 gp)
vial of ink (8 gp)
inkpen (1 sp)
waterskin (1 gp)
everburning torch (110 gp)
monk's outfit (5 gp)
silver holy symbol (25 gp)
spell component pouch (5 gp)
light warhorse (150 gp)
military saddle (20 gp)
bit and bridle (2 gp)

986 gp   8 sp

*Appearance:* Andeus is a fairly large man, standing at exactly 6 feet. He has pale blue eyes and pale skin. When he was younger, Andeus sported a full head of dirty blonde hair, but he has since shaved his head bald. In place of his hair is an elaborate tattoo of the symbol of the silver flame, the point of the arrow almost reaching the top of his brow. Andeus is clearly physically fit and somewhat imposing in his stature. He seems to have nothing that approaches a relaxed stance. Andeus wears simple yet decorated clothing, typical of monks from the monastic order in Thrane. 

*Background:* Andeus was born the son of criminals in the city of Thaliost. Both his mother, Rytesa, and father, Morigund, were petty thieves. Neither had any ties to the houses and chose to use thievery to get what they needed rather than try to find work (which granted would have been difficult). Once Andeus was 7 years old, his parents began to involve him in some of their schemes and break-ins. At first, Andeus enjoyed the thrill of thievery and was ecstatic to be such a critical part of his parents' lives. However, as his parents grew more skilled and successful at their craft, they began to expect more and more from Andeus. There was no doubt he had the talent to master the ways of the thief, but his heart was just not in it. 

One day Andeus and his parents were in the middle of raiding the local common goods store when things went horribly awry. Rytesa and Morigund had scurried into the store to steal as much provisions as they could while Andeus was left to keep an eye out for any activity that could get in the way of the theft. Andeus must have been particularly complacent that evening because he failed to see the two armed soldiers walking down the main road in front of the store. By the time he spotted them, there was no way for him to alert his parents of their appearance - at least no way that would have been helpful. The soldiers were almost directly in front of the store's main entrance; there was nothing he could do. Mere moments passed before the soldiers noticed something amiss at the store. One went in to check out what was going on while the other stayed outside and watched the entrance. Andeus remained hidden across the street and watched helplessly. Not soon after the soldier entered, Andeus heard some shouting and the sound of drawn steel. The next sound he heard was his mother's bloody curdling scream. "Murderer!", she shouted. Andeus saw her form appear from the darkness of the store. She was racing to the exit, fleeing for her life. She reached the exit only to run into the other soldier. The soldier paused, waiting to see what Rytesa would do. Unfortunately for her, she drew the dagger at her side and lunged at the man. It was over before she even reached him. In one instantaneous and smooth motion, the soldier had unsheathed his blade and cut straight across her body. It was at that moment that the glow of the moon caught the edge of a silver symbol unfamiliar to Andeus. It was the symbol of the Silver Flame, which was boldly emblazoned on the back of the soldier's tunic. 

The seconds it took for the soldiers to snuff out the lives of Andeus' parents was all the time it took for Andeus to realize the true nature of his being. He had been raised as nothing more than a common brigand. A lowly thief that deserved nothing more than the sharp end of a sword. His parents had met their end as punishment for their wrongdoing, but he had not. He had done many criminal things at the behest of his parents. He even enjoyed it for a while. But he did not want punishment for these acts, instead he sought to atone. As these thoughts swirled in his head, the image of the Silver Flame burned itself into his memory...

The next day, Andeus spent every waking hour learning what he could about this Silver Flame and what it meant. So many people were shocked that he was so ignorant. Apparently his parents had kept him more sheltered than he had thought. His discoveries were fascinating. He realized that this was what he needed. Devotion to the Silver Flame could bring to him the penance he so desparately needed. 

Andeus gained passage on a boat cross-river so he could go to Flamekeep. It was the first thing he ever paid for in his life. Upon reaching the keep, he pledged himself to the Silver Flame and joined the monastic order based there. The monastery provided him the discipline he needed to control the impulses of his youth and stay upon his new path of righteousness. Over the years, his might grew within the order. His discipline was nearly unrivalled and his fanaticism fuelled him beyond the stamina of others. Andeus always exhibited a self-deprecating attitude toward himself, so it was no great task for others in the Church to realize he harbored some sort of inflated need for atonement. But this drive for penance seemed to be the force behind his ability to excell, and the Church could always use another warrior for their cause...


----------



## GreatLemur (Feb 17, 2005)

I just made some final edits to my character back on page 3.  Think I'm ready to go, here.


----------



## LogicsFate (Feb 17, 2005)

Hey there, apparently I severely short changed my self... How much gold should we have?


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 17, 2005)

At 9th lvl, you should have approx 36K in gear, give or take. If you look like you are going to be over, you can speak to Bobitron about getting the cap raised for you on that item, if he feels it is warranted.

Or as in the case of our arcane caster, he got a 50% discount on the cost of his spells.


----------



## LogicsFate (Feb 17, 2005)

Wow I was way off


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 17, 2005)

For non-DMG items, could you toss up a book reference?


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 17, 2005)

Everything looks great, guys. I do need one thing I'm not sure I mentioned...

If each of you could please list out your checks for skills that are usable untrained, it would save me some calculations later. Just add them into your skill listing in alphabetical order, please.


----------



## LogicsFate (Feb 17, 2005)

To dang tired ,I'll do it tomarrow


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 17, 2005)

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> To dang tired ,I'll do it tomarrow




Whenever you get the chance. No rush, but I will use them eventually. 

Good night everyone, see you tomorrow


----------



## LogicsFate (Feb 17, 2005)

Done

So did everyone pack a lunch? Did you check your weight allowance? Did you remember to feed the cats and make sure your all evened up for multi classing? Have you re-tallied your gold just to make sure? Did you use the rest room? No? You don't have to? Well, try anyway. If we get half way and have to turn around...


----------



## GreatLemur (Feb 17, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> For non-DMG items, could you toss up a book reference?



Done.



			
				Bobitron said:
			
		

> If each of you could please list out your checks for skills that are usable untrained, it would save me some calculations later. Just add them into your skill listing in alphabetical order, please.



Done.

So is this thread going to be the final destination of our character sheets, or will they get posted at the start of the game thread, or what?


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 17, 2005)

GreatLemur said:
			
		

> So is this thread going to be the final destination of our character sheets, or will they get posted at the start of the game thread, or what?




I will make a Rogue's gallery thread at the same time I start the game where everyone can post a completed character sheet.

Looks good for Saturday!


----------



## LogicsFate (Feb 18, 2005)

*Hey there*

Arrow goes in. Evil comes out. Arrow goes in. Evil comes out. Arrow goes... hmmm
Silver arrow goes in. Evil comes out.


----------



## LogicsFate (Feb 18, 2005)

Sorry bout the waste of space, just trying to thinking up good zealot quotes I'm not going to use in game, well... it least in this game I wont use them, I'll save a few for my next live DnD game probably


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 18, 2005)

Well, waiting on Ferrix to post his new arcane cleric, but everyone else looks ready to go  

I will start tomorrow as planned. Ferrix, if you are busy or unable to post, I will wait to update after the first post until you can join.

Thanks again for your interest, everyone. Looking forward to the game!


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 18, 2005)

My wizard-cleric is almost done minus an involved description/background and my familiar, though I'll be busy tonight so it won't probably go up till tomorrow.


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 18, 2005)

That'll be just fine, Ferrix.


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 19, 2005)

The game is afoot!

Rogue’s Gallery thread: 

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=121438

In Character thread:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=121439


----------



## LogicsFate (Feb 19, 2005)

Hey there, Should I also put the back story in the rogues gallery?


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 19, 2005)

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> Hey there, Should I also put the back story in the rogues gallery?




Yes, please. I need to read your story again, I might have a few things for you to adjust.


----------



## LogicsFate (Feb 20, 2005)

I tried to leave it vague so there would be few clashes but I haven’t done many backgrounds in my day so I don’t know how good it is.

 Also before anyone complains, the constant size changes of my text are from cut and pasting to several different places for quality control and I'm sorry


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 20, 2005)

Sorry for my slowness... will get Elohim up tomorrow with my IC post.  Been a long day, but a good one.


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 20, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Sorry for my slowness... will get Elohim up tomorrow with my IC post.  Been a long day, but a good one.




That's just fine, Ferrix. I think I will update Monday evening, so long as everyone has posted an introduction.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 21, 2005)

Working on a post now...

Sunday just flew past me before I knew what had happened...


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 21, 2005)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Working on a post now...
> 
> Sunday just flew past me before I knew what had happened...




Not a problem! I expect the pace on this one will be steady, but if you need to be away from the game for a matter of a few days, I can certainly understand. I hope to post a major update in this game at least twice a week, with smaller ones coming as needed.

A couple notes:

Verbatim, your character has not been posted in the Rogue's gallery.

Someone, if you could please add your history to your RG post, and reformat it so that it is not in a window, but displayed out like the others. Thanks!

LogicsFate, I looked over your history again and I found the part that is confusing me.

_Shortly afterward Ivan returned home to confront his father about his past and his attitude toward the regular people. Who blew off Ivan in a condecending way, turned and left. Despite all of his training Ivan became enraged at the way he he was being treated followed and slew his father from behind. His mother his mother walked in to find him standing over the corpse and in her grief and tears banished him from her sight. Ivan tried to convince her it was for the best but nothing would change her mind so he forgave her and left.

That was the first time he ever forgave an evil sympithazer and he vowed the last._

It seems odd that a memeber of the Church, even a particulary zealous one such as yourself, would fly into a rage and kill his father for walking away during a conversation. I understand he had a past that wasn't in alignment with your beliefs, but to kill an unarmed man walking away would certainly be an act that might break your paladin's vows. It would be different if, for example, you found him in the midst of an evil act and cut him down in holy anger when he refused to repent. If you could expand on what took place, I would appreciate it.  

Also, what sort of forgiveness did you show? You killed him, showing no mercy or forgiveness. Your mother seemed like a good enough sort, so I'm not sure what you mean.


----------



## Someone (Feb 21, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Someone, if you could please add your history to your RG post, and reformat it so that it is not in a window, but displayed out like the others. Thanks!




I broke the code into smaller ones, so it´s still readable and you don´t have to scroll down the small window to see all the sheet.


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 21, 2005)

Thanks, Someone. I appreciate it.


----------



## LogicsFate (Feb 22, 2005)

Got it. I will reword it tonight or tomarrow. But for now I'll just edit it out.

If I can ever think of something, BAH.

 On another note, I would like to thank everyone for their patience with me and my first pbp game, It is more than I hoped for.


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 23, 2005)

I'm not sure what sort of research you had in mind for Elohim and Dathen, Ferrix. Was it just the background checks on the faction, or was there something else?

Everyone else, please feel free to expand on whatever your characters do in the lead up to travel. I want some more of that great IC talk. Go for a post describing any purchases, including your lightning rail tickets, and any other interactions. Please don't wait for my updates before you feel you can say something. If you can all be ready to travel for Saturday, I will post the travel and intro to Sigilstar then.

Some great posts so far, guys! Thanks again for signing up!


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 23, 2005)

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> Got it. I will reword it tonight or tomarrow. But for now I'll just edit it out.
> 
> If I can ever think of something, BAH.
> 
> On another note, I would like to thank everyone for their patience with me and my first pbp game, It is more than I hoped for.




Don't be too concerned about it, Fate. Just read over the backgrounds of the other characters for inspiration, and don't bang your head against the wall trying to figure it out. Think about Ivan as you post, and narrow down the background further as you play.

As for this being your first PBP, don't sweat it. Just look at the other posts for guidlines on how to interact with the other characters. Feel free to post as often as you like, I don't mind reading a story about Ivan even if it doesn't really apply to the plot, so long as it is appropriate.   

Happy to have you along.


----------



## LogicsFate (Feb 26, 2005)

Off to MegaCon I'll be back tomorrow or the next day


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 27, 2005)

Have a good time, LogicsFate.

The IC thread is updated, folks.


----------



## Bobitron (Mar 5, 2005)

IC thread updated. Congrats to the faction's newly selected Seneschal; Lhulan Ceth,  GreatLemur's Inquisitor.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 5, 2005)

Ferrix and Bobitron: Sorry for not getting to finish my post yesterday, as it wasn't nearly as long as I had wanted it to be.

That being said, look for an edit here in a minute as Dathen will be viewing his thoughts to the Pious on his thoughts of hiding..


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 5, 2005)

Post updated with Dathen's words to the Pious.

Also, congrats on the job Lhulan..


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 8, 2005)

Waiting for Ferrix to give a reply, if any, to Dathen's comment before posting my action..


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 12, 2005)

> "I don´t want to seem your suggestions" says Agral. "Indeed, I haven´t heard anything against simply talking with our _good_ Cilain. I´ll go now, with anyone that wants to come with me, unless you oppose that course of action."




Who is this directed at?  Also, when is it in the context of things?

Color tags are working for me.


----------



## Bobitron (Mar 12, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Color tags are working for me.




I think they were dead for an hour or so. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Someone (Mar 12, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Who is this directed at?  Also, when is it in the context of things?
> 
> Color tags are working for me.




To all the party, supposedly just before we separate.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 16, 2005)

I just wanted to say that while I know Dathen may seem a bit cliched' I promise there is more to him than just a thug with spells. I am still trying to find exactly how he will fit with the others, as all in his past, he has just worked as a solo agent. I'm not trying to be a thorn on purpose, but I do want to keep him true to char.

Thanks for the heads up Lemur on letting me know I'm not writing him too unbearable..


----------



## Bobitron (Mar 16, 2005)

I think everyone is doing great so far! Thanks to everyone who is taking the time to play.

I know we are just getting started, but do you have any feedback for me yet? Is everything going OK?


----------



## GreatLemur (Mar 23, 2005)

The game's been going great for me, but I kind of worry about everybody else being left out of the action while Lhulan does his spy thing.


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 23, 2005)

It's fine with me, I'm crazy busy and it let's me spread my attention elsewhere for a bit.  Although, when Lhulan comes back Elohim will want to see his formulations.


----------



## Bobitron (Mar 23, 2005)

Darn internet is messed up at home. Some sort of spyware is messing up my browser and causing an incredible amount of pop-ups and slow connection. I'll get this sorted out in the next few days, or try an update from work. Sorry about the delay, folks.


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 23, 2005)

Ad-aware & Spybot may help you clean up your home computer.

If anything pick up Opera as a web browser or even Firefox.  They have less problems with pop-ups.


----------



## GreatLemur (Mar 26, 2005)

Ferrix speaks the truth.

In fact, it's generally a pretty good bet that most of your browser problems will be solved if you just never use Internet Explorer again. There's stuff out there that can install itself on your machine through IE without so much as popping up an OK/Cancel window.


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 26, 2005)

Sygate offers a good free personal firewall.  Anything that tries to contact coming in or out you decide whether it gets through or not, IE is not allowed on my computer to make contact with the outside world.  It's in solitary confinement


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 31, 2005)

Lhulan said:
			
		

> "I suspect he might indulge in the heresy of the demon's voice," he adds, referring to the theory that the fiend defeated by Tira Miron at the Silver Flame's creation still hides _within _the Flame and speaks with its voice.




This was really funny for me to read, cause OOC I think we're the ones more likely to fall victim of the demon's voice than a pacifist type like Cilain.  Trying to figure out how to react intelligently as Elohim yet still keep his ardor for the flame apparent.


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 1, 2005)

Bobitron et all,

I am going to have to bow out of the game, as I just can't get into the feel of it...I tried, but I don't want to hold back a good game because I'm sluggish in it...

I wish it the best and I will continue to follow, but as a lurker vice PC...

Thanks for the shot at getting in, and I apologize for taking a slot away from one of the others...


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 1, 2005)

I'm sorry to see you go, Verbatim. I think your character was coming along well. 

I will NPC Dathen while we find a replacement. I hope taitzu might still be interested.


----------



## LogicsFate (Apr 1, 2005)

I know how Verbatim feels, It's kinda rough. Though I will continue on, I discovered the joys of a thesaurus and I will start to work on extending my posts and improving my back story in the coming 
week(s).


 Having Dathan change hands was kinda trippy though.


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 2, 2005)

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> Though I will continue on, I discovered the joys of a thesaurus and I will start to work on extending my posts and improving my back story in the coming weeks.




Thanks man! I can see an improvement already.   I hope you are enjoying yourself.


----------



## LogicsFate (Apr 2, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Thanks man! I can see an improvement already.  I hope you are enjoying yourself.




I am


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 4, 2005)

*Peeks his head in*

Gimme some time to catch up here, Bob.  I'm interested as all get out.  I'll be in touch.


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 4, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> *Peeks his head in*
> 
> Gimme some time to catch up here, Bob.  I'm interested as all get out.  I'll be in touch.




Take your time! Dathen is still around, and I'll work you in whenever you get an opportunity.


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 4, 2005)

"Excellent"

Bobitron, drop me an email when you can, we should discuss some things without bogging down the OOC.

hebrewnational *at* hotmail *dot* com


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 6, 2005)

OK...well...whaddayaknow?  

This is *some* character that I'll be taking over here here folks. I'll be trying my best to squeeze out every last ounce of piss and vinegar that Verbatim (and Bobitron, of late) put into him.  So when I hold my dark, gauntleted hand out towards you and make a grasping gesture; just grab your neck, make a face, and play along!

TZ


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 6, 2005)

Darth Dathen, huh?  

If you would like to make a new character, go for it. We can work you in pretty easily.


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 6, 2005)

I think I'll give this one a shot.  It'll be a good challange to flesh out someone's conceptualization.  And yeah Verbatim, sorry for the Vader crack, but I need to get into character somehow.  Even insane zelots need role models too, right?


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 11, 2005)

Looks like the last reply was on the 6th, five days ago. Are people starting to loose interest? I'm concerned that I created a game that looked good in concept, but that you guys are struggling with in application.


----------



## Ferrix (Apr 11, 2005)

Having real life issues at the moment, so I'm just slow in responding


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 11, 2005)

No problem, Ferrix.


----------



## tyrlaan (Apr 11, 2005)

No real issues here. I'm just playing a character designed to follow orders. Not much of a person to "speak freely."


----------



## LogicsFate (Apr 15, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Looks like the last reply was on the 6th, five days ago. Are people starting to loose interest? I'm concerned that I created a game that looked good in concept, but that you guys are struggling with in application.





Hmm, It worried me too, but I have nothing knew to add to the game. Just waiting for the last of the Intel gathering to be concluded, But anyways these are the perils of having cautious, rational leaders. See know if Dathan was pious this all would be over with, the father would have been burned in holy fires, and his followers, and friends, and family, and neighbors, and church, and pets, and several blocks of the surrounding area, and...

Sorry lost track of the point

Any who, my interest is still here and will hopefully continue to be here for a good while


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 15, 2005)

Thanks, Ferrix, Tyrlaan, and Logic. I appreciate your support.


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 15, 2005)

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> See know if Dathan was pious this all would be over with, the father would have been burned in holy fires, and his followers, and friends, and family, and neighbors, and church, and pets, and several blocks of the surrounding area, and...



Hey, I'm trying hard to capture the feel of this character.  I at least have the luxury of savaging the countryside and burning my victims in a self-rightous holocaust of fury, and then saying, "Well, it wasn't my idea." *shrugs*


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 15, 2005)

GreatLemur? Are you still around?

Time to make some plans about tomorrow, folks. The private room is yours for the evening.


----------



## LogicsFate (Apr 16, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> Hey, I'm trying hard to capture the feel of this character. I at least have the luxury of savaging the countryside and burning my victims in a self-rightous holocaust of fury, and then saying, "Well, it wasn't my idea." *shrugs*




 But you know you were thinking it.


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 17, 2005)

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> But you know you were thinking it.



Hehe...something about...."the hand that I was dealt"?


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 18, 2005)

I think this game is going to have to take a bit of a nap until our esteemed Pious, Ferrix, gets finished with his busy period at school. Feel free to post some ideas about your character's plans regarding Cilain, but we don't leave the room until Ferrix gets back.


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 19, 2005)

The way I'm reading it, Ferrix passed the torch a week ago.  So unless you folks want to hear more unsolicited tales about just how bitter Dathen is........


----------



## LogicsFate (Apr 21, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> The way I'm reading it, Ferrix passed the torch a week ago. So unless you folks want to hear more unsolicited tales about just how bitter Dathen is........




 He has a point, I do believe its GreatLemurs game till tomorrow evening (in game time)


----------



## GreatLemur (Apr 21, 2005)

Sorry for my silence of late.  Things have been busy, lately, between work and personal projects.  I'll try to find more time for this game, though.


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 21, 2005)

I'm glad you are still with us, Mr. Lemur!


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 22, 2005)

Time to be an Uber-Goober......
Here's a pretty good interpretation of Dathen, IMHO:

http://www.newwave.org/minis/rackham/englishconfrontation/images/grel04_1.jpg

I'm not sure if Bob posted this one yet, but I know he's also a fan of the Confrontation look.


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 22, 2005)

Yeah, I did post that one, I think. I love those minis.


----------



## LogicsFate (Apr 26, 2005)

O I do hope that sounded street thuggish enough, Do I need to make any rolls, sense motive for the recognition factor, bluff for the bad line


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 26, 2005)

No rolls needed, Logic.


----------



## LogicsFate (Apr 28, 2005)

*Expletive Deleted*

I don’t know if I'll be available tomorrow, working two jobs back to back, so I'll let Tyrlaan debriefs the group. Once we have the group together, I'll open the package which is already in tow.

 Crap got to go; the computer/guest room is just a guest room for the next few days.



I'll find someplace to post

Have a good night all, even those I really really hate (I'm probly not talking about you)


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 28, 2005)

Awwwwww....yeah!

http://www.newwave.org/minis/rackham/englishconfrontation/images/grch06.jpg


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 28, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> Awwwwww....yeah!




Most ill  

That's new, eh? I haven't seen it before.


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 28, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Most ill
> 
> That's new, eh? I haven't seen it before.



Brand spankin'!

Note to all:  New Wave Games is a great place to check out pretty pictures of new releases.  It is NOT a great place to order from.

TZ


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 28, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> It is NOT a great place to order from.
> 
> TZ




Haha, I learned that lesson the hard way a LONG time ago, back when they were the only place I could find carrying Rackham stuff. Ugly, ugly situation.


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 29, 2005)

Update coming tomorrow, folks. A little busy at work right now. Sorry about the delay.


----------



## LogicsFate (May 3, 2005)

'ello?


----------



## Bobitron (May 3, 2005)

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> 'ello?




I think this game is in a bit of a slump since both Ferrix and GreatLemur are unable to post. Since they were designated as leaders, it's tough to get anywhere without their input. Please keep checking back, everyone, hopefully our fearless leaders will be back. I don't want to NPC them, as that would certainly be me railroading you.


----------



## Ferrix (May 3, 2005)

I should be back a bit more at the moment.


----------



## Bobitron (May 4, 2005)

BTW, Logic and tyrlaan, I didn't mean any insult by my comment in the IC thread. Sorry about that.


----------



## LogicsFate (May 4, 2005)

Fear not! I sounded a little more defensive than I meant to, though I would be angry had I not found it funny (from a detached perspective)


----------



## tyrlaan (May 5, 2005)

No offense taken.


----------



## Bobitron (May 10, 2005)

I will be out of town for a while, returning on Monday 5/16. I will have limited internet access until then. While I am away, I will be considering the status of this game based on the response it gets this week. It seems interest has waned, and we haven't seen Lemur in a while. If you aren't keen on playing in the game any further, let me know here. I had a good time running things so far, but it's not a big deal if people have lost interest and want to pull out. No hard feelings, etc.

Have a great week, everybody!


----------



## Ferrix (May 10, 2005)

I'm enjoying it, just waiting for the evening so we can wreak holy vengeance upon some poor hapless priest.


----------



## LogicsFate (May 14, 2005)

I'm with Ferrix on this one, see you when you get back!


----------



## tyrlaan (May 15, 2005)

Holy vengeance sounds good to me! I'm still in.


----------



## Bobitron (May 18, 2005)

Well, that's three. I think I will mull this over for a few days and make a decision. Thanks for the interest, guys.


----------



## LogicsFate (May 18, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Well, that's three. I think I will mull this over for a few days and make a decision. Thanks for the interest, guys.





Will do boss, but I figure I should say one thing regardless of your decision

*lights dim to spotlight*
*sappy violins start to play*
"Thank you, had you not accepted me into your game I would have lost interest in PbP games. I had lost hope that I would be able to find a game at all, much less a good one. I'd probably be wasting away in front of a TV screen right now, instead I have the miraculous glow of my computer to divert my attention"
"Thank you"
*music stops*
*lights come back on* 

I'll support whatever you decide


----------



## Bobitron (May 18, 2005)

Hehe, thanks, Logic.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 1, 2005)

Coming Back Soon


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 14, 2005)

Dead?


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 14, 2005)

I would say so, Ferrix. Only you, Logics, and tyrlaan have responded back out of the players. GreatLemur and Someone haven't expressed any interest in continuing, and tatizu is (understandably) not too gung-ho about playing Verbatim's character in a game that is just plodding along.

I do appreciate everyone's interest in my game, and I hope to play with you all in the future. 

If anyone has any advice as to what could have kept this game on track, feel free to coment. I'd love to hear your thoughts.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 14, 2005)

Awww... this game rocked, I loved my character for it.  I realized I was missing playing him so I posted here, perhaps you'd run a smaller party of 3 or 4 players with the same characters?  It would make sense since we're gestalt.

Perhaps forwarded a bit into the future, maybe a level or so higher?


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 14, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> ....and tatizu is (understandably) not too gung-ho about playing Verbatim's character in a game that is just plodding along.



Not true.....I could happily write an embittered soliloquy every day, but I'm not sure that you all would want to hear it.  I just never got a piece of the action.  So if Ferrix & Co. are down for a smaller, more "intimate" game, lemme know.  Obviously, I'm still subscribed to the threads.

TZ


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 14, 2005)

Hmmm. Let's see if there is anyone else interested, and I'll consider moving on at a slower pace than originally planned.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 14, 2005)

I think sometimes the problem was that we had so many people it struggled when we had to come to group decisions and interactions.  With a smaller number of players it's more likely you'll have one player unavailable to respond rather than two or three.

Thus, it'd probably move at a quicker pace with a smaller group.


----------



## Someone (Jul 14, 2005)

Iapologize for the lack of posting in the later stages of the game, but I posted several times what I intended to do and either my decision was vetoed, or simply nothing happened. It reached a point where I just wanted to post something but I didn´t know what to write.


----------



## tyrlaan (Jul 15, 2005)

The concept for this game is very intriguing to me, so if it gets resurrected, I'm interested.


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 15, 2005)

I'm glad to see that people are still interested. Hopefully Logicsfate will stop by as well. 

Watch this space for some changes. I will need to choose if I would rather re-launch the game or play out the current path. This might mean re-working the characters a bit.  It might take me a few weeks to get ready, but I think we can say the game is ON.


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 20, 2005)

A bump for Logicsfate.


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 21, 2005)

Another bump for Logicsfate. I know he has been in 'Talking', but must have missed this. I'll try an email next.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 21, 2005)

Come on LogicsFate!  Check it out!  We want you back!


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 23, 2005)

One last bump for LogicsFate. I sent an email as well. I need to do some re-writing and need to know exactly how many players we will have.


----------



## Someone (Jul 23, 2005)

I´m checking the thread, to see if there´s any chance of a good game.


----------



## LogicsFate (Jul 24, 2005)

Sorry I don't hang around in talking the talk much, and I check my E-mail about once a week. 

I'm back and a little more experienced.

Edit: AND! With all these months posting I barely have to spell check anymore. *a little too proudly.*


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 24, 2005)

Hehehe, glad to have you around, Logics. I assume you are still interested? I'll start working on how to pick this back up.


----------



## LogicsFate (Jul 24, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Hehehe, glad to have you around, Logics. I assume you are still interested? I'll start working on how to pick this back up.




You assume correct, sir!


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 25, 2005)

What sort of pace are you trying to achieve, Bob?  How often will you be posting?


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 25, 2005)

I would expect I will post a large update 1-2 times a week, and smaller ones as needed.


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 29, 2005)

I've been working on this for hours now and haven't really been getting anywhere. Going over my notes, I find that most of my materials will prove unsuitable. I think that, unfortunately, I'm going to have to let this game die. I really like the concept behind this campaign. I will put some more work into it in the future to see if a revival is possible, but it will not be soon. All _Gloria e Flamae Solei_ is doing at this point is taking time from my other games in progress, and that time hasn't proven fruitful to get _Glori_a started back up.

Thank you to everyone who joined, and I hope to play with all of you again. I will let you all know if a new game arises from the ashes of this one.

-Bob


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 29, 2005)

A pity, it would have been a great game had it been able to continue.


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 29, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> A pity, it would have been a great game had it been able to continue.




Like I said, I will continue to keep it in mind. Who knows, inspiration might strike. If you have any thoughts, feel free to email me. I'd appreciate any input you might have.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 30, 2005)

What's your e-mail address?  Or if you don't want to drop it here, drop me a message at: Ferrix (at) gmail (dot) com

I'd like to see what you had in mind with your notes and what not, see if I can give some good feeback.  However, I'm exhausted now and have a workshop tomorrow for five hours, so no brainstorming tonight.


----------

